# The "Overkill" PSU Club



## charliehorse55

The Unoffical "Overkill" PSU Club

We've all been there. Sitting with an online shopping cart full of parts for our new build, wondering, should I upgrade my PSU? You end up spending $40 more to get the 750w instead of a 450. You justify this to yourself by saying "I might upgrade to SLI 470s later" or "It'll save me money in the long run". But in reality, you never get around to doing any of this, so you end up with an ....

OVERKILL PSU

Requirements to Join

Your PSU must exceed your wattage needs by 60% or 350w (or more).

Here are some samples:

750w PSU = 465w max rig power consumption
650w PSU = 400w max rig power consumption
550w PSU = 342w max rig power consumption
400w PSU = 250w max rig power consumption

EDIT: New requirement, you must go to http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and calculate the wattage of your rig. (Minimum wattage) Then you must divide your PSU's power by the result. Then post that info like this:

Charliehorse55 - 203%

Example math for me is 368w from calculator, so 750/368 = 2.03 * 100 = 203%

EDIT: New Rules:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
Now it seems we have some murky water over what settings to use, so here are the new rules:

Motherboard: High End Desktop
CPU TDP - 90%
System Load - 90%
Capacitor Aging - Leave blank as "Select"

Then take your PSU's rated wattage and divide it by the MINIMUM wattage from the calculator.


Members List
Charliehorse55 - 203% - sold my TX750, now I'm down to a 400w PSU
We_Gone - 183%
Tator_Tot
twich12 - 172%
Theory - 178%
HobieCat - 319%
pioneerisloud - 162%
Psycho666 - 203%
Shev7chenko - 262%
raisethe3 - 208%
ocaddikt - 167%
Jasonn20 - 203%
flipd - 181%
Phaedrus2129 - 379%
birdman - 220%
Azakai - 243%
GnookGnook - 186%
zelix - 176%
Uberboobie 291%
LiFTed - 279%
Internets - 165%
liam.spelman - 209%
pistons50 - 192%
beers - 236%
Kasp1js - 285%
tonictim - 142%
xILukasIx - 207%
rpgman1 - 190%
LoneWolf3574 - 150%
goat - 179%
gdawg33 - 153%
MurderousMoppet - 264%
Lolan - 270%
JCG - 278%
MacLeod - 201%
jach11 - 319%
Yoshimanitsu - 214%
Ipwnnubletz - 250%
Mygaffer - 205%
dexil - 206%
chatch15117 - 286%
Pis - 171%
ellisbodds - 242%
dranas - 163%
XAslanX - 150%
BlackHoleSon
Chunky_Chimp - 191%
spanielcheckers - 244%
TFL Replica - 168%
folk-it-up - 177%
firebrig42 - 174%
Allenssmart - 190%
thanos999 - 194%
mbarry - 391%
SkillzKillz - 226%
CarFreak302 - 196%
Robitussin - 176%
RAFFY - 203%
House Cat - 206%
nitd_kim - 168%
Kaninja - 183%
jellis142 - 174%
ZealotKi11er - 189%
Lee17 - 194%
Tats - 219%
faraz1729 - 166%
gildadan - 286%
Citra - 201%
Zap - 301%
Spade616 -175%
adamlau -161%
NrGx -178%
triangle-198%
supra_rz - 296%
daltontechnogeek - 243%
Machiyariko - 275%
cltitus - 182%
Buttermilk -374%
wermad -164%
JadedFloridian - 168%
Crucial09 - 166%
Lostintyme - 286%
philleonard - 276%
rsfkevski - 272%
kmss1 - 375%
Jeff78 - 543%
luvsan - 570%
audirs - 162%
SlackerITGuy - 238%
phasezero - 517%
jfryery - 181%
t0adphr0g -160%
Tattysnuc - 194%
overclocker23578 - 306%
Maian - 195%
Astral Fly - 264%
Arctucas - 209%
computeruler - 189%
Dilyn - 170%
ulawe - 213%
Hickeydog - 195%
blackbalt89 - 165%
SprayN'Pray - 193%
Darren9 - 383%
fRingE - 172%
CookieSayWhat - 190%
koven - 154%
axizor - 153%
TheGimpAddict - 252%
Adhmuz - 300%
LemonCake - 273%
zhylun - 198%
nookkin - 166%
stock - 178%
Sathirian - 179%
hick - 219%
Zhany - 329%
Drenlin - 182%
kingofyo1 - 181%
Badwrench - 255%
Aznboy1993 - 355%
Brice63 - 211%
adalon - 214%
saint19 - 161%
conor1148 - 179%
nugget toes - 303%
DreadedJoe - 262%
DarkShooter - 190%
AtiX - 167%
[email protected] - 177%
kiwwanna - 348%
PapqaSmurf - 252%
ehpexs - 161%
Daniel1236 - 210%
GoTMaXPoWeR - 226%
Bluescreendeath - 310%
Sir Humpsalot - 281%
avattz - 179%
Draggin - 174%
Pinkerton - 245%
Churminess - 226%
denydog - 241%
Gigalisk - 161%
-iceblade^ - 166%
magicmike - 160%
Arthur Hucksake - 239%
Vipr3 - 288%
harishgayatri - 295%
Drenlin - 182%
elitez28 - 272%
Concorde105 - 300%
markag - 186%
AMOCO - 188%
thrasherht - 162%
SteveClay - 139%
MetalBeerSolid - 182%
audioxbliss - 197%
JFuss - 279%
Eaglake - 237%
Mitche01 - 266%
dryg - 185%
Ando - 330%
Speedster159 - 184%
dealio - 230%
mwl5apv - 177%
Korlus - 182%
EternalRest - 263%
hollywood406 - 140%
KusH - 180%
deadjc - 287%
prznar1 - 309%
Davidsen - 219%
OnetwoPi - 178%
tx-jose - 192%
Richardw9 - 197%
1337guy - 220%
Salty6924 - 166%
Bandrew - 216%
Semper Fidelis - 172%
Partol - 165%
BarryBadrinath - 183%
ski-bum - 209%
floats - 237%
GIPrice - 198%
1055AMDGuy - 243%
M0E - 190%
jumpdownlow - 586%
JedixJarf - 165%
theamdman - 245%
King Nothing - 203%
Shiveron - 236%
drufause - 208%
Volcom13 - 161%
Scaler - 175%
cky2k6 - 144%
Lostintyme - 414%
RichardS - 196%
Drakenxile - 202%
TriplePlay - 254%
jethro_static - 179%
Live_free - 235%
luchog - 182%
Enigma8750 - 150%
eskamobob1 - 325%
gboeds - 183%
gerickjohn - 206%
Blaze051806 - 205%
ThatOtherGuy - 216%
GIPrice - 229%
luckypunk - 178%
Philistine - 251%
ahhell - 204%
renq - 172%
TimeToKill - 162%
the.FBI - 165%
ht_addict - 170%
XtremeCuztoms - 284%
LuKrype - 183%
nbmjhk6 - 416%
IzninjaFTW - 215%
toddvj - 191%
dominique120 - 178%
spRICE - 311%
Le_Loup - 161%
ejams - 196%
JJHCRazor - 181%
superste2201 - 301%
IzorkX - 161%
gamerguuy - 170%
Caustin - 252%
holyhyperion - 179%
metal_gunjee - 160%
Razzal - 180%
OptimusCaik - 178%

% Overkill Top 5

1. jumpdownlow - *586%*
2. luvsan - *570%*
3. Jeff78 - *543%*
4. phasezero - *517%*
5. nbmjhk6 - *416%*

I can't count the number of people eligible for this club!

EDIT: There are actually many good reasons to be well below the maximal wattage of a PSU, such as efficiency (only if folding 24/7), silence and low ripple. Then again these benefits are easily outweighed by the added cost of a larger powersupply - if you're looking for a PSU for a new build this club is exactly what NOT to do.

New Signature Code!
Thanks to PapaSmurf for this:








*_.=Overkill PSU Club=._*









Code:



Code:


[CODE]
:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/841137/"][B]_.=Overkill PSU Club=._[/B][/URL]:clock:

[/CODE]


----------



## We Gone

I'm in









546w max rig power consumption


----------



## Tator Tot

I didn't pay for my PSU, but I could definitely be in.


----------



## twich12

im in


----------



## Theory

weird club but mines way over lol 750w for like 420w consumption...


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I didn't pay for my PSU, but I could definitely be in.

does this mean the thread is official?

Also, I'm going to keep track of % overkill, so go to http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and calculate the wattage of your rig.


----------



## HobieCat

I think I qualify


----------



## pioneerisloud

Definitely in. I could probably get by with a quality 400w unit







.


----------



## Psycho666

i think i might qualify for this club


----------



## Shev7chenko

I am definitely in...


----------



## raisethe3

Ok, let's see...

650/313=2.0766x100=207.66%


----------



## ocaddikt

Im in

850/507=1.67x100=167%


----------



## Jasonn20

SHould I use the peak power of 1250w or just the 1000w on my PSU?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817379009

492w recommended with high-end desktop settings....

203.2 with 1000w

254.0 with 1250w

regular desktop settings is 469w ... 1000w is 213.2 and 1250w is 266.5


----------



## flipd

750W PSU, 415W recommended on website.

180.7% overkill.


----------



## charliehorse55

I'll update all of the rankings tomorrow, I might even hook this up to a google spreadsheet to make this easier on myself. It's 12:30 and I've found posting when tired often has less than spectacular results.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The PSU calculator recommends a 427W. My actual power consumption is about 300W, give or take.

Going by the higher number, 1200/427 * 100 = 281%, putting me firmly in the lead. More so when you consider this power supply can do 1700W continuous. Going by my actual usage and this power supply's capabilities it might be more like 566%.


----------



## birdman

Minimum PSU Wattage:454 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage: 504

count me in


----------



## wolfrifle16

LOL
I think I'm in above all of you, dear lordy...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16*


LOL
I think I'm in above all of you, dear lordy...


I beat you.


----------



## Azakai

The calculator recommends 308W. My actual power consumption is probably around 250W. 750/308 = ~243%.


----------



## SlaveOnDope

I don't qualify







Someone want to trade their 1000 watt psu


----------



## GnookGnook

I'm totally in 
850/456 x 100 = 186%

I think I have some room for expansion


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


EDIT: There are actually many good reasons to be well below the maximal wattage of a PSU, such as efficiency, silence and low ripple.


Efficiency is actually generally quite poor at low load levels. 40-60% is usually the sweet spot, give or take 10%. Below 20% efficiency usually drops of precipitously. And since most computers spend the vast majority of their time idle you want idle efficiency to be better.

As for ripple... What are you doing with a power supply with poor ripple to begin with? You've read my article, I'll wager.

Silence; again, most of the time the computer will be idle so the fan will be quiet no matter what. Only under load will a fan ever become loud; and in quality units it's still usually fairly quiet, eclipsed by CPU and GPU fans.

Overkill isn't necessarily a bad thing. I have to overreact to many things simply to ingrain into people that they don't _need_ a 750W power supply for their 5770, that they don't _need_ a 1200W PSU for their dual GTX460s, and that those situations give little real benefit. It might not hurt, but consider: the more people see rigs with excessive power supplies the more they might start to think that a given card or configuration requires XXXWs to run. And then _they_ go overkill. Until you get people like those *******s over at TechSupportForum who _require_ at least 550W for a Phenom II and an 8400GS, or the fools telling the guy with a GT220 to get a 750W "in case you go SLI" (GT220 can't even do SLI).

Overkill isn't necessarily bad, but I make my recommendations with reason, as a braking action on the excessive recommendations made by people who don't understand how much power a system really uses. I do undermine my own point by having a 1200W power supply, but that's only because it performs better at my typical loads than any other power supply I have at the moment.


----------



## BlackOmega

Bah, I don't qualify.

It recommends a 707w PSU for me. I'm only ~20% over.


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlaveOnDope*


I don't qualify







Someone want to trade their 1000 watt psu


















me too

but i use more like 430 watts


----------



## Volvo

My 610 should be overkill.
CF 5770's do well on a 500W.


----------



## zelix

im in 176%

750Watt psu, comp uses 426 W


----------



## wermad

I dont qualify







, it actually recommended 886w (i know it aint a perfect estimate though







)


----------



## LiFTed

I'm pretty sure I qualify for this..

850w / 304w = 2.79% * 100 = 279%

Managed to get my dad to buy me a new power supply when I built a new PC for him. Traded a Corsair TX850W for a Cooler Master 500W unit


----------



## Thomas73

Do I qualify?


----------



## Internets

650w / 392w = 1.65% * 100 = 165%

I think I did good. I really like my PSU


----------



## pistons50

The calculations say I need 521W. I am nearly double that. I bought for future upgrades but as of now I believe I qualify.


----------



## twich12

recommend psu wattage 583







i guess 1000w is overkill! i am so in! 100(1000/583)=172%







i need a bigger psu


----------



## liam.spelman

Maximum usage is 418w soooo 100(875/418) = *209%*

Definitely overkill!


----------



## pistons50

Oh, I didn't do my %. 192% overkill right now lol


----------



## beers

Apparently I received the following for my sig rig on the 100% load setting:

Quote:

Minimum PSU Wattage:317 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: *367 W
Slight bit overkill









but /shrug. With the difference in efficiency over my old Antec 550w, this PSU will pay for itself in 3-4 years.

Going by the minimum that's about 236%


----------



## cdoublejj

does an 850watt count?


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beers* 
but /shrug. With the difference in efficiency over my old Antec 550w, this PSU will pay for itself in 3-4 years.

You sure wish it would. The difference between lets say, 75% and 90% efficiency will save maybe 10 dollars a year. Give or take a few dollars.

As for me, 420w from the wall in Furmark. So like 340w. This is with max OC's on 5850 and CPU.


----------



## XtremeBlackout

I qualify?


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeBlackout* 
I qualify?

Mhm.


----------



## Kasp1js

Can i join?

Quote:

Minimum PSU Wattage:222 W
Recommended PSU Wattage:* 272w
750w / 272w = 2,75*100=275%
or
750w / 222w = 3,37*100 = 337%


----------



## runeazn

1.1KW PSU with
270w idle and 370w Load rofl.. 1/3


----------



## tonictim

im in 450/318 = 1.42 * 100 = 142%


----------



## Penryn

Man I wish I could join... I do not have enough power for my rig atm... maybe I should start an underkill club. I got 662w for mine, and only a 500w PSU. Freezes when I play games lol.


----------



## xILukasIx

Minimum PSU Wattage:433 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 483 W

My PSU: 1000W 

So that's 207% then?


----------



## Penryn

Srsly any of yall wanna trade PSUs lawl!


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penryn* 
Man I wish I could join... I do not have enough power for my rig atm... maybe I should start an underkill club. I got 662w for mine, and only a 500w PSU. Freezes when I play games lol.

Cheap solution for you = Tuniq Potency 650w.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817611007


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
Cheap solution for you = Tuniq Potency 650w.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817611007

Bingo! Thanks! +rep for you!


----------



## rpgman1

900/474= 1.90*100= 190%


----------



## koven

what's a good upgrade from my ocz modxstream 600w


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I'm in man -

850/566 = 1.502*100 = 150%


----------



## Shub

I think I'm in?


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
I'm in man -

850/566 = 1.502*100 = 150%

There's no way you're pulling 566 watts with your rig.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
There's no way you're pulling 566 watts with your rig.

If he wants to underscore his overkill %, that's fine by me. But I agree, 566 does sound a little much for a 5870 and a 965.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Kasp1js isn't in the lead, he's going by the site's minimum rather than recommended.

Unless we were supposed to do minimum, in which case let me re-do my math.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

1200/316 * 100 = *379%*


----------



## Ubernoobie

min power usage = 189, recommended 239 my psu = 550w min power usage overkill = 291%
recommended power usage overkill = 230%


----------



## sLowEnd

Dang, I only got 52% lol


----------



## goat

That site recommends that I use 697w? That's crap. lol


----------



## dracotonisamond

CrimsonHorizon has a HX1000w. and its a pentium 4 rig.

*1000/324*100=308%*

ill post pics later if you want


----------



## canoners

Do I qualify?


----------



## Blazing angel

my build needs 357 watts. i have a 620 w psu


----------



## goat

Ok, apparently I put in some wrong settings.
I'm getting 363w recommended now.

179% overkill.


----------



## jach11

Im 319%


----------



## gdawg33

PSU usage=493 overkill=153%


----------



## jach11

Count me in


----------



## Bodycount

650/712 = 0.91









I'm still wondering if i can safely run my system like that.

I got the 2nd 470 sitting in its box on my desk mocking me









It did although manage several vantage runs just fine. I just dont know about leaving it there


----------



## beers

Quote:

You sure wish it would. The difference between lets say, 75% and 90% efficiency will save maybe 10 dollars a year. Give or take a few dollars.
Apparently you've never paid an electric bill.

Let's take a 300w average load.
Antec 550w Truepower 2.0 is ~73.5% efficient
Seasonic x750 is ~91% efficient

Therefore, a DC load of 300w would end up pulling from the wall:
Antec : ~409w
Seasonic : ~330w

About 79 watts of difference.
Electricity in virginia is about 10.5 cents per kWh.

Leaving the rig 24/7,
79w/hour / 1000 = 0.079 kWh * 24 = 1.896 kWh for a day.
*365 = 692.02 kWh * $0.105 = ~$72.66/year in savings.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beers* 
Apparently you've never paid an electric bill.

Let's take a 300w average load.
*Antec 550w Truepower 2.0 is ~73.5% efficient*
Seasonic x750 is ~91% efficient

Therefore, a DC load of 300w would end up pulling from the wall:
Antec : ~409w
Seasonic : ~330w

About 79 watts of difference.
Electricity in virginia is about 10.5 cents per kWh.

Leaving the rig 24/7,
79w/hour / 1000 = 0.079 kWh * 24 = 1.896 kWh for a day.
*365 = 692.02 kWh * $0.105 = ~$72.66/year in savings.

Where the **** did you see 73% effiency? The Truepower New series is 85% at a 300w load and an average of 84% across all loads.

At a 300w load, which is the Seasonic X series prime load you get 91% and an average of 88% across all loads.

Assuming 100% load = 300w then of course the Seasonic is going to be more efficient but not nearly the difference your making it out to be.

So either your lying and skewing the numbers or are getting your numbers form a non-reputable source.

Sources for my post:

Seasonic X-750 review by Jonny Guru
Antec TruePower New 750w review by Jonny Guru

I dare you to question my sources.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

@WTH: He's talking about the TruePower II series.

TruePower
TruePower II
TruePower Trio
TruePower Quatro
TruePower New

It's an extended brand. The TruePower I/II units were decent performers for the time but inefficient and had extremely high failure rates due to CWT using Fuhjyyu capacitors on the secondary.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Using 454 watts of 1200.
264% overkill


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
@WTH: He's talking about the TruePower II series.

TruePower
TruePower II
TruePower Trio
TruePower Quatro
TruePower New

It's an extended brand. The TruePower I/II units were decent performers for the time but inefficient and had extremely high failure rates due to CWT using Fuhjyyu capacitors on the secondary.

Ahh okay, went back he's talking about his old antec. Was about to contend that that psu has been out of production for a while and therefore not relevant to the conversation.


----------



## Lolan

I'm in.

270% overkill, with a 1500 W Strider.
554W current usage.


----------



## HobieCat

I'm already on the list. I'm at 178%


----------



## DSF_x

just thought id let you know, which is why some of you are getting huge readings, unless you have 2 cpus on your mobo, only select 1 physical cpu.


----------



## WhiteDog

180 watt idle / 1500 watt testet max capacity of the Corsair AX-1200 = 833% overkill


----------



## wermad

-4.2% I fail







. Maybe its time to buy an abs sl1050w, then (until I upgrade







) ill be 15%


----------



## JCG

I'm in too!
306W - 278% overkill!


----------



## afunyun

It recommended me a 603 watt, somehow. I figured I would be more overkill than this.


----------



## MacLeod

Yeah, theres gonna be a lot of overkill on a forum filled with overclockers!

Im at 373 with everything overclocked and Im using a 750 watt Corsair so 201% for me.


----------



## goat

Is there actually any downsides to some extreme overkill besides raping your efficiency?


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

Yoshimanitsu - 214%

214%
350w, with a 750w PSU
so, 750/350 = 2.1428571428571428571428571428571 rounded to 2.14 x 100 = 214%


----------



## dexil

In for sure,

1000W with 471 usage puts me at about 206% overkill and when the 470 arrives it will be at 222%, oddly enough.


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

HOWEVER, I don't feel the PSU watt generator is very accurate because your not taking in the overclocking of my graphics card really really hard. Maybe that just doesn't have an effect?


----------



## MacLeod

The PSU calculator isnt showing you how much wattage youre using, its showing you the minimum rating your PSU should be. Youre actually using LESS than what the calculator is showing you.

Quote:

Is there actually any downsides to some extreme overkill besides raping your efficiency?
No. Power supplies run quieter, cooler, more efficiently and last longer the less you draw from them. So running a 750 watt power supply for a 250 watt system could actually be considered ideal.


----------



## Mygaffer

OK, I have a dual psu system @ 1200watt (Antec Neo-link if you want to look it up), and my max psu came out to 586watts.

So, 204.7%

I want in this club!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goat* 
Is there actually any downsides to some extreme overkill besides raping your efficiency?

It doesn't hurt your efficiency, it _helps_ your efficiency. PSU's are generally more efficient at lower percentages of their max load. A common misconception is that the psu uses its rated wattage all the time. A psu only delivers the power the components in your system are drawing.

So if anything having the overkill is a beneficial thing, except on your wallet.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
OK, I have a dual psu system @ 1200watt (Antec Neo-link if you want to look it up), and my max psu came out to 586watts.

So, 204.7%

I want in this club!

It doesn't hurt your efficiency, it _helps_ your efficiency. PSU's are generally more efficient at lower percentages of their max load. A common misconception is that the psu uses its rated wattage all the time. A psu only delivers the power the components in your system are drawing.

So if anything having the overkill is a beneficial thing, except on your wallet.


Wrong. Power supplies are most efficient at 40-60% of their wattage, give or take a bit. This is because at low wattages the controller circuitry is running at full power even though the switchers are running a low duty cycle. At full load the electrical characteristics of the silicon become non-ideal, and so more power is wasted and efficiency drops again.

You want your idle usage to be around 20-30% of the power supply's rating, and peak usage to be at 75-85%.


----------



## seward

er uh any recommendations re: "CPU Utilization (TDP)", "System Load", and "Capacitor Aging" inputs?







I've had this psu for about a year, computer is not on 24/7. Is my 780i FTW "Regular" or "High End"?

Because when I put in the recommended values and choose "High End", I'm actually cutting it pretty close (and am even somewhat underpowered







)...which I did not expect.

I thought I would be a shoe-in, I'd thought that I always uh overcompensated with my psus.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

280W minimum usage.

I have a 700W PSU.

250% Overkill.


----------



## Shev7chenko

362w minimum

950w PSU...262% Overkill?


----------



## beers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Where the **** did you see 73% effiency? The Truepower New series is 85% at a 300w load and an average of 84% across all loads.

At a 300w load, which is the Seasonic X series prime load you get 91% and an average of 88% across all loads.

Assuming 100% load = 300w then of course the Seasonic is going to be more efficient but not nearly the difference your making it out to be.

So either your lying and skewing the numbers or are getting your numbers form a non-reputable source.

Sources for my post:

Seasonic X-750 review by Jonny Guru
Antec TruePower New 750w review by Jonny Guru

I dare you to question my sources.

Yeah, was talking about the Truepower 2.0, as stated. Might have been easy to overlook though, apologies.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...t,1073-10.html

Not sure how I can skew numbers when they're right there listed for you







.

Between gaming and video encoding quite often, 300w isn't a wild guess as far as actuality. Also listed it would take 3-4 years to recoup the cost. With the figure above it would only take ~2.47 years to pay for itself.

Quote:

So either your lying
You're*









Even a 36 watt difference 24/7 is ~$33.11 a year around here.
By the time the warranty ends (5 years), it's free, compared to still using the Antec. Between 73.5% and 90% efficiency, your load only needs to be minimum 150w average 24/7/365 in order to achieve this goal.


----------



## Ubernoobie

spell my name right LOL


----------



## chatch15117

Q9650 3.5GHz 1.26v
XFX GTX 280
4GB Corsair DDR3
ASUS Striker II Extreme
Samsung Blu-ray
2x300GB VelociRaptors

*Silverstone ZEUS 1200 watt psu*









*Minimum PSU Wattage: 419 W*
*Recommended Wattage: 469 W*
*Current PSU: 1200 W*

*286% over minimum*
*255% over recommended*


----------



## Pis

Mine:


----------



## Confessed

@Pis

You're doing it wrong. Your rig uses 500w with huge overclocks on the CPU and GPU.


----------



## Pis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
@Pis

You're doing it wrong. Your rig uses 500w with huge overclocks on the CPU and GPU.

Oh I see, then, obviously overkill


----------



## Ellis

Oooh, can I join?

Minimum PSU wattage = 269W
(650/269)*100=242%

That puts me in the top 10 if I've done my calculations correctly


----------



## dranas

count me in!
min psu is 398 so 650/398 = 1.63*100 =163%

I need better video cards.....must drain psu dry!


----------



## Psycho666

589w minimum
that should give me a 203%
even though i'm sure the 200watt from my cpu is bull****


----------



## pioneerisloud

I think I did something wrong. Says mine should be minimum 497w. So I'm at 130%??? Doesn't seem right. I'm confident this rig would work fine on a quality 400-450w with ease. Sigh...PSU calculators suck.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

That calculator is off. I call sheens. it says my PC with i7 at 4.2 and SLi 470s needs 585 watts, that's before I factor in fans and water cooling and HDDs. Each 470 at this overclock should be right around 250 Watts or more power consumption while gaming (80-90% load) and the CPU is around 200 watts allegedly at 60% load. That is already 700 watts I would be drawing while gaming









Anyways, add me since this PSU is overkill for 1 card. I have SLI right now, but might not have it for long.


----------



## XAslanX

700/467= 1.498 *100 = 149.8% so 150 %


----------



## BlackHoleSon

My rig only pulls no more than 400 watts I know, but I have a (not so high quality) 750 watt. Does that count?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

191%, if I did the calculation properly. Not that I'd normally ever use online PSU calculators, anyway (for obvious reasons)... I just got my PSU so I'd never have to worry about power consumption. Between what my motherboard supports and what I can fit in my case, I really don't think it's possible for me to even exceed the maximum output of my PSU.


----------



## spanielcheckers

Using a XFX P1 750W PSU, current wattage is 307W. 244%.


----------



## airdraft

I'm in. 1250/588 = ~213%


----------



## reflex99

750/660 113%

13% over

NOT in! dang 470s eating power


----------



## TFL Replica

Count me in. 168%
Right now I wouldn't change this PSU for anything. It runs so cool the fan hardly has to spin and emits a mild cool breeze.


----------



## ShortySmalls

power consumtion is 600w, i have a 750w psu.. if my math is not fail thats 129.56%


----------



## folk-it-up

needed= 481
have=850
177%


----------



## terence52

not in..
600/582 .. i think that is over inflated. lol


----------



## Geforce_GTX

I really doubt my system pulls no more than 300 watts,am i in?
EDIT- used the PSU calculator,it recommended 370W,only option was a regular 9800GT that uses PSU power.
PSU- Antec Earthwatts 650W.


----------



## kora04

hehe. I should be in the underkill psu club


----------



## galaxyy

wow I get something for my PSU overkill?

145%

(Corsair AX1200)


----------



## Hawk777th

The calc is way high it says my system needs 1291w with out me adding the H50 lol! And I know I got way more than I need with my 1200.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk777th* 
The calc is way high it says my system needs 1291w with out me adding the H50 lol! And I know I got way more than I need with my 1200.

Did you tell it you had two 295s or 4? It would calculate 4 as in 8 GPUs, which would give you those ridiculous power demands.

Also, to the people complaining about the PSU calculator:

I had to pick a PSU calculator, so that there would be a standard settings. Also, the calculator shows you how powerful your PSU should be, not how much power your computer is using.

Now it seems we have some murky water over what settings to use, so here are the new rules:

Motherboard: High End Desktop
CPU TDP - 90%
System Load - 90%
Capacitor Aging - Leave blank as "Select"

Then take your PSU's rated wattage and divide it by the MINIMUM wattage from the calculator.


----------



## firebrig42

count me in

174%


----------



## seward

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
Now it seems we have some murky water over what settings to use, so here are the new rules:

Motherboard: High End Desktop
CPU TDP - 90%
System Load - 90%
Capacitor Aging - Leave blank as "Select"

Then take your PSU's rated wattage and divide it by the MINIMUM wattage from the calculator.

Thanks for help, looks like Capacitor Aging can add a bit to the calculator's wattage requirements. Does it apply to solid/non-electrolytic caps? Are there any psus that use solid/non-electrolytic caps?

I'm still sort of surprised/unsettled by how close I'm cutting it (min=689w). Even if the calculator tends to err on the high side. Always thought I went overboard on my psus...I want the headroom for efficiency and such. Maybe it's the extra GTX 285.

edit: I just realized the calculator doesn't even account for overclocked gfx cards...oy...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seward* 
Thanks for help, looks like Capacitor Aging can add a bit to the calculator's wattage requirements. Does it apply to solid/non-electrolytic caps? Are there any psus that use solid/non-electrolytic caps?

I'm still sort of surprised/unsettled by how close I'm cutting it (min=689w). Even if the calculator tends to err on the high side. Always thought I went overboard on my psus...I want the headroom for efficiency and such. Maybe it's the extra GTX 285.

edit: I just realized the calculator doesn't even account for overclocked gfx cards...oy...

The calculator is a joke, really.

You aren't stressing that at all, add another 285 if you want.


----------



## Mongol

559w/850w.

Guess I'm in.


----------



## Dillmiester

In too got a X3 600 my load is proably a little more than 200 watts.


----------



## seward

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
The calculator is a joke, really.

You aren't stressing that at all, add another 285 if you want.

I hear you...When I bought it, I was pretty sure my sig psu could handle 2 285s and a good bit more. And the calculator uh clearly imagines a worst-case scenario.

I just really wanted to join this club.


----------



## MikeM231

I am in


----------



## Emu105

Well i use from what i put in it says 309 and i have a 750 PSU. That around ... 242%


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Minimum PSU Wattage: 383 W
Recommended Wattage: 433 W
Current PSU: 750 W

196% over minimum
173% over recommended

I was in the same boat. I thought I might get SLI 460's later, until I found out that my mobo doesn't do SLI.


----------



## Nesix

Nesix - 324(usage) 850(PSU) = "262%" lo l


----------



## ExperimentX

Someone wanna do the math for me? Cause I think I'm definitely in


----------



## Skeyo

404 on psu calculator 295% lol I really don't need that Antec TPQ 1200.
[email protected],[email protected]
UD5
Gtx 280
3x ocz vertex 60gb
5x 120mm fans


----------



## fazio93

600W OCZ ModXtream.
My system's usage: 303W on PSU Calculator)

198%
=]


----------



## Nvidia4life

in


----------



## jaredgomez

I'm in. psu engine says 564. i have an 850


----------



## TFL Replica

Mistakenly used regular desktop instead of high end desktop for the motherboard. It's now calculated to be *160%* instead of 168%.


----------



## Allenssmart

850/447=190%

i'm in.


----------



## thanos999

count me in required 439w actual 850w


----------



## FtW 420

psu calculator needs an update I think. Not enough options for multi gpu.
Overclocked 980x cooled by boreas tec, 2 x water pumps, 5 fans, 4 x gtx 480s.
1100 watts loaded?


----------



## Tator Tot

PSU Calc's are 100% Unreliable, and most of the time the ones that companies offer (like Thermaltake, Antec, ect) are just based off of the same one found at Extreme Outer Vision

Fans, HDD's, TEC's, & Pumps, ect are all easy load calculations.

CPU's & GPU's are the only had calculations really.


----------



## hli53194

Wouldn't we need to post some kind of proof? Otherwise, you can BS your way though.

I think I qualify though: Minimum is 320W, my PSU is 1250W, so 1250/320=3.91=391%


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbarry* 
Wouldn't we need to post some kind of proof? Otherwise, you can BS your way though.

I think I qualify though: Minimum is 320W, my PSU is 1250W, so 1250/320=3.91=391%

Number one on the list AND exactly 1,000 posts!


----------



## SkillzKillz

Results:

376w recommended
850w installed

850 / 376 (100)= 226%

In.


----------



## CarFreak302

My wattage says 484 minimum, which sounds high to me. Oh well, 950/484 * 100 = 196%.


----------



## Robitussin

Minimum- 568w
Recommended- 618w

1000/568*100= 176%


----------



## hli53194

Whoa, I didn't even notice 1000 posts, lol


----------



## raisethe3

LOL! I find Newegg Power Supply Calculator a joke!

http://educations.newegg.com/tool/ps...y%20calculator

It says I needed 505Watts while the Extreme PSU Calculator says I needed 313watts?!

I seriously don't know who to trust now.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


LOL! I find Newegg Power Supply Calculator a joke!

http://educations.newegg.com/tool/ps...y%20calculator

It says I needed 505Watts while the Extreme PSU Calculator says I needed 313watts?!

I seriously don't know who to trust now.










Trust me; 250W gaming load, 300W LinX+Furmark.


----------



## RAFFY

203%


----------



## FiX

Ima go fetch my Pentium 3 board. Brb


----------



## House Cat

206%


----------



## nitd_kim

168%









600/368

And this is with crossfire included... I only have 1 card lol


----------



## Kaninja

Well I won't use x-outervision but instead the number I got from my KAW meter (before it died) and divide that number by my PSU's efficiency.

KAW= 403W
PSU efficiency ~84%
403W @ 84% = 339W
620/339 = 183%


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
LOL! I find Newegg Power Supply Calculator a joke!

http://educations.newegg.com/tool/ps...y%20calculator

It says I needed 505Watts while the Extreme PSU Calculator says I needed 313watts?!

I seriously don't know who to trust now.









I tried it and it gave me slightly less than the extr. psu calc. though this newegg calc does not take in account additional hardware. so I would say its fail


----------



## jellis142

jellis142 = 174%


----------



## Epitope

Nothing wrong with an overkill psu. Low fan speeds are nice. I'd rather have an overkill psu running at 40% capacity and a low fan speed than a psu running at 90% capacity running at high fan speed.


----------



## levontraut

well i do not quallify at all
lol
i got 69 almost 70% lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

850W for 450W.


----------



## Lee17

420W for 216W = 194.4%
(I'm not sure if my 420W PSU can give 420W but it is rate 420W ^^)


----------



## tats

I have a 1200 for what eXtreme power says pulls 547....

That makes me - Tats - 219%....


----------



## Faraz

faraz1729 - 166%


----------



## gildadan

Dang that last hdd I just added. Would have made top 5. Due to my other pc detonating I had to drop back to my old rig with my new psu.

347w requirement 1000w psu 286% if I did my math right.


----------



## Soya

1000/458 = 218%


----------



## Smirnoff

My HX750 is definitely overkill. For what I've got now, anyways. Might add overclocks and an extra GPU at some point.

Now, I didn't get the HX750 because I thought I needed it. just because it was 30% off that week and I wanted to try a CWT made Corsair for once.


----------



## Citra

201% 
424 watt consumption
850 watt Corsair


----------



## Dillmiester

That power calculator is a rough estimate at best. It overcalculates way to much for instance Citra I'd be suprised if your load is over 300 watts. I mean an X6 and a 5870 draws just under 200 watts stock. Factor in your GTX 465 and It makes it seem even more unreasonable. I hope nobodys taking these estimators seriously.


----------



## Yoko Littner

im in.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Since we didn't factor in aging, I think I made it in or well, close at least.

1250 / 876 = 1.42 x 100 = 142%!

(Components I'll probably be buying very soon I mean; I don't own them just yet sadly).


----------



## Zap

*SIGH* what is it about "clubs" here?

Quote:

Minimum PSU Wattage:399 W
Actual PSU: BFG EX-1200










I wonder if the PSU calculator is overestimating my power needs? One HDD is a VelociRaptor, which contrary to the 10k RPM it actually uses less power than a 7200RPM drive (less mass spinning?). In fact, it uses around HALF of the power (both idle and seeks) compared to a high performance 7200RPM drive like the WD Black. Also my optical drive is a slim notebook model, and I have zero case fans, plus nothing is overclocked (not even factory overclocked video card).


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Confessed*


There's no way you're pulling 566 watts with your rig.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


If he wants to underscore his overkill %, that's fine by me. But I agree, 566 does sound a little much for a 5870 and a 965.


Sorry about not responding sooner in regards to the 566W draw on my PSU, I've been busy getting kicked around by the world. I used the calculator (http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp) per the OP requirements and in reality, I don't recall the exact number but, think I've ever seen much more than a 350W draw give or take.


----------



## Spade616

174.73%
372 max consumption
corsair hx650


----------



## adamlau

860 Watts (Turbo-Cool 860) / 535 Minimum PSU Wattage = 1.61 x 100 = *161%*


----------



## NrGx

420W Max Consumption
750W PSU
= 178%


----------



## Pascal1973

Unfortunately, there is no single psu on the market that would be overkill for my rig.....so, don't count me in!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*


Unfortunately, there is no single psu on the market that would be overkill for my rig.....so, don't count me in!


That's not true, there are 2kw & 2.7Kw PSU's out there which would power your rig.

Granted, most of those solutions are custom Jobs or designed for Multiple GPU HPC Machines.


----------



## Triangle

triangle-198%


----------



## supra_rz

I think i can TOTALLY & EASILY JOIN








/CAPS

holy crap ! 296 % O_O

337w


----------



## Nexus6

I think I qualify.
My rig at full stress is 850watts
850/1250 = .68 = 68%


----------



## daltontechnogeek

I think i qualify







243% 411w with a 1000w psu


----------



## Ulver

According to the site= 576w
Max instantaneous power consumption ever seen(according to my wattage meter)=405W
Normal instantaneous power consumption when the system is idle on windows desktop screen (according to my wattage meter from Zalman, plugged to my PSU)=185W

*According to the site= 150% so I don't qualify*









According to my meter's min= 459%








According to my meter's max= 209%









Either the site is too conservative (like Antec PSU Calc) or my wattage meter is too optimistic









Seriously, I think 80% of OCNers have overkill PSUs. Wattage meters that plug directly into your PSU are notoriously inaccurate but a difference of 150% from the site's min to my observed max is on a whole different level


----------



## Machiyariko

On my current parts I'm 275% overkill. Just wait until January.

437w / 1200w according to the calculator.


----------



## cltitus

PSU 1200w
My Rig Usuage 645w

182% Overkill









will change once i get 2nd video card someday


----------



## Zap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
Jap - 301%

I hope this isn't supposed to be my Azn ass?


----------



## Crucial09

How do I join this? lol
I have Seasonic S12D 850watt for my sig rig. It is real overkill








But great psu and got it for a great price. and room for upgrades!


----------



## Buttermilk

I'm in. I've got three.

My solar system is 428 min @ 850 Corsair HX= 198%

I have my media pc Voltron 288 min @ 1000 Kingway lazer=347%

The I5 750 is 320 @ 750 UltraX4= 234%

Does this seem a little crazy?


----------



## wermad

Yeah, got a new (used actually) psu and Im running one card due to the 2nd one is being rma'd, I can join now!

*sli: 732w -> 1200/732 *100% = ~164%*

_single card (just for kicks







) : 584 -> 1200/584*100% = ~205%







_


----------



## Sizomu

I was Advised to join the club, but after eXtreme PSU calculator. I am surprised it recommended me a 934Watt PSU







. Really Minimum load event would be 859W. so I feel sad and alienated I cannot Join. I have recalculated everything.. but still........SO can we stay just Friends?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Hey guys, I'd like to join! I had a Mushkin 800W modular power supply, until recently. Months ago, I looked more in-depth at my power supply and discovered that it is a mediocre build by Topower and it was really a 700W. After getting my i7 (upgraded from a Phenom II, and before I get comments I'd like to add that I sold my old parts to a friend for a reasonable price, and the i7 has removed a bottleneck with my 5970).

Anyway, I decided to snag my new Enermax Revolution85+ 1020W, for increased efficiency and peace of mind, as I know that heavily overclocked i7s are power hungry. I'm very glad I did after running this calculator, it recommends 654W and it doesn't take into account my moderate GPU overclocks. Also, I have options for the future, if I decide I want to step it up and get 2 300W+ cards. Here's the stats:

*Enermax Revolution85+ 1020W Modular
604W minimum wattage
168%*


----------



## Crucial09

Is my sig rig psu overkill enough?
Thanks. I'd like to join


----------



## runeazn

i want to join but that PSU calc fails..

everything stressed only uses 380W in real lif emax
but that thing sstaes 500W..


----------



## Crucial09

I'm in! calculated 511 watts at load.
850/511=1.66 so I'm 166% over my needs.

Woo! Put my name in, so I can add this to my signature please.


----------



## Lostintyme

Im in, 205%. I plan on Crossfiring soon though.


----------



## philleonard

Lol only 276% for me XD 850w PSU for 308w Consumption


----------



## steadly2004

Wow, I was going to post here, but I guess I'm not an overkill candidate









1100w PSU, which reviews state are good for about 900w, that site calculated a minimum of 865 and recommended of 915w.... I'm barely making it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


Wow, I was going to post here, but I guess I'm not an overkill candidate









1100w PSU, which reviews state are good for about 900w, that site calculated a minimum of 865 and recommended of 915w.... I'm barely making it.


That recommendation is ridiculous. Sure you're doing it right?


----------



## rsfkevski

Well, I sure make at at 368w (minimum requirements) when I'm running a good 1000w PSU!

1000/368 = 2.717 * 100 = 272%


----------



## nist7

Damn! Didn't make the club. Wait is it good or bad that your PSU is not overkill?

Minimum wattage = 546
My PSU wattage = 750
750/546 = 137%


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nist7*


Damn! Didn't make the club. Wait is it good or bad that your PSU is not overkill?

Minimum wattage = 546
My PSU wattage = 750 
750/546 = 137%


It is good, it means you're getting what you paid for.


----------



## flipmatthew

min 464W my psu is 750w
i guess i barely made it in?


----------



## Manyak

Minimum: 888
Recommended: 938

This calculator is a load of crap.


----------



## wholeeo

750/493 * 100 = 152%, like mentioned already though that calculator is a POS.


----------



## kmss1

Please add me to the club! I'm looking at temporarily downsizing my PSU to reduce the noise level. This AX1200 is way too loud for my office.

1200/320=3.75*100=375%


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


That recommendation is ridiculous. Sure you're doing it right?


Yup, overclocked 930 with water cooling, 2x gtx295's, 2HDD and 1SSD run at >90% load (BOINC 24/7) I may have gotten the water cooling pump wrong, I don't remember the exact model off the top of my head.

Maybe that calculator isn't right?


----------



## Jeff78

Sig rig.

Minimum required: 184W
PSU: Enermax Galaxy 1000W

*543.47%*

I think I just won.


----------



## luvsan

I have a abs sl 1050w hooked up to a OLD rig.

socket 754 athlon 64 1800mhz
1 sata hard drive
2 sticks of ddr ram
1 dvd burner
single ati radeon 1950 pro
184 watts

1050/184 = 5.70 * 100 = %570

Not sure how much it counts since i don't really run it often.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


Yup, overclocked 930 with water cooling, 2x gtx295's, 2HDD and 1SSD run at >90% load (BOINC 24/7) I may have gotten the water cooling pump wrong, I don't remember the exact model off the top of my head.

Maybe that calculator isn't right?


Oh, TWO GTX295s. That would explain it.


----------



## Obakemono

I'm sitting at 167%, or 59% usage, but that will change by tomorrow when I get in my GTS450 for folding and I'll get closer to about 70-72% usage. Until I get a new PSU










Edit-I might be off by about 50 watts or so, since the 68xx cards are not listed


----------



## audirs

lol interesting club, i think id like to join! im at 162%.

the calculator said about 769watts for my rig in my sig, and i have an enermax evo galaxy 1250w. got it on sale and was a good deal


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeff78*


Sig rig.

Minimum required: 184W
PSU: Enermax Galaxy 1000W

*543.47%*

I think I just won.


You should be the head of the club or something








Why the H do u have a PSU like that on a power saving rig like that?! 
Planning to upgrade mobo, cpu, SSD + HDDs, videocard, soundcard, and maybe something else? hehe


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
You should be the head of the club or something








Why the H do u have a PSU like that on a power saving rig like that?!
Planning to upgrade mobo, cpu, SSD + HDDs, videocard, soundcard, and maybe something else? hehe

My original rig was a 140w Phenom and dual 4870x2s. I figured out that I didn't need 958932857$ in graphics cards to browse the internet and listen to music, then I sold the whole rig, kept the Torture Rack and the PSU.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeff78* 
My original rig was a 140w Phenom and dual 4870x2s. I figured out that I didn't need 958932857$ in graphics cards to browse the internet and listen to music, then I sold the whole rig, kept the Torture Rack and the PSU.

Indeed; And what a nice PSU it is, by the way. I wouldn't sell it either!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

*237.5%* = Sig rig.

400W Minimum PSU Wattage
PSU: Corsair TX950W.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy* 
237.5% = Sig rig.

400W Minimum PSU Wattage
PSU: Corsair TX950W.










Something has to be wrong there with your estimate wattage needs.
Did you fill out the motherboard wrong or something.
gpu?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Something has to be wrong there with your estimate wattage needs.
Did you fill out the motherboard wrong or something.
gpu?

Nahh...

I don't think I missed anything. Gonna check again just to make sure.

EDIT: 400W again.

Just fill out the specs according to my sig and you'll see =).


----------



## Jeff2090

Mine says 402 W usage, but i think its more because its not counting my overclocked and vmoded gpu. I say 0% overkill here







, but in reality i kinda regret because i can't sli that easy and i really want to


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy* 
Nahh...

I don't think I missed anything. Gonna check again just to make sure.

EDIT: 400W again.

Just fill out the specs according to my sig and you'll see =).

I calculated your system specs and got 664watts being easy on components I didn't know about.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
I calculated your system specs and got 664watts being easy on components I didn't know about.











Minimum = 400W.


----------



## phasezero

I'm in for my WHS system.

Athlon II X2 240
2x 120mm fans
3 Green sata drives
2x2 GB DDR2
and my recently purchased Corsair HX-750. TOO Good of a deal i couldn't resist.

(750W / 145W) X 100% = 517.24%


----------



## cssorkinman

I have a 1000 watt supply and a 380 watt demand. There are rumored to be laws about just such a thing.


----------



## nist7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeff78* 
Sig rig.

Minimum required: 184W
PSU: Enermax Galaxy 1000W

*543.47%*

I think I just won.

LOL damn









I'm tempted to buy a ST1500 and put it on our family computer (Athlon 7750, 7600GT, 2GB DDR2 RAM, etc.) downstairs...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

So yeah I meant to make this its own thread.

...

brb


----------



## Sethy666

Looks like Ive got some head room









750w PSU | 599w min = 125%


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy* 









Minimum = 400W.

400 minimum?
You calculate it and use that wattage, not the minimum wattage. so you do your calculation with 460W not 400.
or else everyone on here would be like 30% higher


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
400 minimum?
You calculate it and use that wattage, not the minimum wattage. so you do your calculation with 460W not 400.
or else everyone on here would be like 30% higher


Quote:

EDIT: New requirement, you must go to http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and calculate the wattage of your rig. (*Minimum wattage*) Then you must divide your PSU's power by the result. Then post that info like this:
From the OP.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy* 
From the OP.

Well how do u know the minimum wattage if it says 90% TDP?

god my percent of 166% is waaaay off.

If we are going by minimum I'd like the OP to change my %age.

60% system load makes 357 watts of power.
So 25 percent would be 150 watts of power.
What exactly does minimum mean and how are u determining that 400 watt is minimum??


----------



## jfryery

Minimum = 550W

1000 / 550 = 1.81 * 100 = 181%


----------



## t0adphr0g

I calculated my Signature Rig:
Recommended 624w

950/624 = 1.53 x 100 = 153%

I have a PC Power and Cooling Silencer MkII 950W (It's actually a 1000w PSU, seriously, look it up!)
If I used the "real" wattage of my PSU, I'd get:

1000 / 624 = 1.60 x 100 = 160%


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Well how do u know the minimum wattage if it says 90% TDP?

god my percent of 166% is waaaay off.

If we are going by minimum I'd like the OP to change my %age.

60% system load makes 357 watts of power.
So 25 percent would be 150 watts of power.
What exactly does minimum mean and how are u determining that 400 watt is minimum??

Dude, the PSU calculator gives you the Minimum as well.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy* 
Dude, the PSU calculator gives you the Minimum as well.

OH. missed it, its so small next to the bolded recommended rating


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
OH. missed it, its so small next to the bolded recommended rating









Np mate.

It's just -50 the recommended IIRC.


----------



## Tattysnuc

Minimum 773 W
Installed Corsair HX850+ Thermaltake PowerExpress 650 = 1500W
Ratio = 1500/773 = 194%

But to be fair, that's because my 850 W PSU was right on the limit for twin GTX 480's + Core i7 980x @4.2Ghz, so I bought the only size drive bay PSU that I knew I'd never fill.

Now I'm looking at Peltiers to utilise the remaining 700 watts...


----------



## overclocker23578

Can I haz?

850W / 278W = 306%


----------



## hick

Minimum PSU Wattage:283 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage: *333
That is off, If I run prime and furmark i hit 350watts with my kill-a-watt


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hick*


Minimum PSU Wattage:283 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage: *333
That is off, If I run prime and furmark i hit 350watts with my kill-a-watt










Efficiency losses.

350 * .8 = 280W

Minimum recommended was 283W.

Eh?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hick*


Minimum PSU Wattage:283 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage: *333
That is off, If I run prime and furmark i hit 350watts with my kill-a-watt










you need a bigger PSU.


----------



## Maian

Minimum Wattage: 383W
Recommended Wattage: 433W

Mine: 750W - 195%
w00t!


----------



## Astral Fly

Minimum Wattage: 378W

(1000/378)*100=264%


----------



## Arctucas

1200 Ã· 572 = 209.79%.


----------



## computeruler

Minimum PSU Wattage:528 W

1000\\528 = 189.4%


----------



## Dilyn

Minimum wattage from eXtreme PSU Calculator: 364W
Rated output for Seasonic M12II: 620W

620/364 = 1.70
1.70*100 = 170

170% overkill sah


----------



## ULAWE

I have 213% 446W PSU

1000/446 = 2.13 * 100 = 213%

I'm in









However I know im racking in atleast 600W because of my 120mm delta fans take in 125W alone.


----------



## Hickeydog

Hickeydog - 194.55%

1000 watt Silverstone PSU powering 514w of hardware.


----------



## blackbalt89

PSU calculator calls for 454w recommended wattage.

I have a 750w.

Total Overkill: 165% Lol

Something doesn't sound right there.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Minimum: 298w

575/298 = 193%


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ulawe* 
I have 213% 446W PSU

1000/446 = 2.13 * 100 = 213%

I'm in









However I know im racking in atleast 600W because of my 120mm delta fans take in 125W alone.

holy crap.
Those fans have a power consumption of 48W!!!
How many do you have? 3?

No way I'd use that in my system. No computer is worth 66 dba from a fan in order to cool it.


----------



## Darren9

I'm in, my HTPC currently has an old powermax 850w at 383%.
My sig rig is running at 174%


----------



## fRingE

Corsair 850W

Minimum: 494W

Recommended: 544W

Math: 850/494 = 1.720647 * 100 = 172.0647 or 172%

^_^ Am I in. I think I am


----------



## ThaJoker

total consumption 784W of 1250w


----------



## CookieSayWhat

526W of 1000W
190.1% over kill.

I don't know if I should be proud or sad...Either way! Just slightly over done it!


----------



## koven

488W out of 750W
153.7%


----------



## axizor

490 of 750W

750/490 = 1.5306....
1.5306....*100 = 153.06 or 153%


----------



## TheGimpAddict

750/297 = 2.5252525252525252525252525252525 times 100 is 252.52525252525252525252525252525 or roughly 252%


----------



## Adhmuz

Well my server has a 750TX, PSU calculator rates my system at 253w... Sooooo 300%
My main rig wont qualify because its actually balanced pretty well at 718 watts out of the 850 which works out to 120%


----------



## LemonCake

439W of 1200W
1200/439=2.7334852 273%

Mine has to be the most Overkill.

http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine


----------



## zhylun

Corsair TX750w

Min. 378w

198% overkill


----------



## nookkin

nookkin - 166%
OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W

My Kill-A-Watt actually states that I'm using about 250W (the calculator recommends 302W).


----------



## stock

Min PSU wattage - 673w

Rec PSU wattage - 723w

Actual Wattage - 1200w


----------



## Sathirian

Min Wattage: 417W
Rec Wattage: 467
Actual Wattage: 750

179% Overkill


----------



## hick

I rock 340 TRUE, this is 100% gpu/cpu and hdtune running a benchmark. Using my Kill-A-Watt..
Hopefully I can grab a couple 6850's soon though









750/340 = 219%


----------



## Jeff78

So I got an atom motherboard in the mail today. Should I hook it up to my 1000w PSU?

Edit. Good lord, it would be 901% overkill.


----------



## Zhany

Min Wattage: 368
Rec Wattage: 418
Actual Wattage: 1200

Only 326% overkill hehe


----------



## Nick911

Min:430 
My PSU:750

57.3%

Yes I didn't make it but I'm still going to post it!


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeff78* 
So I got an atom motherboard in the mail today. Should I hook it up to my 1000w PSU?

Edit. Good lord, it would be 901% overkill.

Please do, if only for a day. You would be the top of this club for a long, long time.

Until someone hooks up a 1500w PSU to an 1W TDP ARM Chip (The kind in Cellphones).


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
Please do, if only for a day. You would be the top of this club for a long, long time.

Until someone hooks up a 1500w PSU to an 1W TDP ARM Chip (The kind in Cellphones).

Whenever I feel like disassembling the fileserver I will post pics. The ironic thing is that the Enermax Galaxy is almost larger than the case the atom board is in.


----------



## luvsan

ha take the crown away from my athlon setup!

It's funny cause i have it mounted in a haf x also, seems like it doesn't fit.


----------



## Drenlin

Min. PSU wattage - 232W

Recommended wattage- 282W

My power supply - 550W

237%









I could go much higher if my system didn't have 7 fans total in it, 4 of them LED and one high performance.

edit: My fans use more power than my gpu at full TDP...


----------



## kingofyo1

just did mine: minimum: 448w maximum: 498w PSU: 850w 171% ^^


----------



## Badwrench

Looks like I qualify: Minimum PSU Wattage:274 W 700 watt CM Silent Pro 255%


----------



## Aznboy1993

Minimum PSU Wattage: 352W PSU Wattage: 1250W Calculations: 1250/352 = 3.551 * 100 = 355.114%


----------



## Brice63

750w PSU

185% over recommended
211% over minimum


----------



## adalon

Minimum 468W

Recommended 518W

214%


----------



## allenottawa

400W needed, using a 700W PSU.







Although it is needed, because sometimes I go CrossFire/SLi when money allows (I swap GPUs like mad).


----------



## saint19

Can I join?



Minimum: 403W
Current: 650W

Percent: 161%


----------



## conor1148

rig in the sig, got 557 for the minimum, 607 for the recommended.

179% woot woot!


----------



## nugget toes

Minimum PSU Wattage:346 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: *396
1050w psu ---> I'm in at 303% over recommended


----------



## DreadedJoe

Minimum PSU Wattage:248 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 298 W

so with a 650w PSU thats 262%


----------



## DarkShooter

Minimum - 315W
Recommended - 365W
PSU - Nox 600W

result - 190%


----------



## jones_68843

My Recommended Wattage is 430 and I have an Enermax Modu 82+ 620 Watt PSU however there is no selection area for 230 or 200 mm fan sizes so I just picked two 140 mm fans.

Jones


----------



## jones_68843

Just did a redo....make that 394 Watts.


----------



## AtiX

Minimum PSU Wattage:670 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 720 W
1200w psu ---> I'm in at 167% over recommended


----------



## [email protected]

177%


----------



## kiwwanna

359 - min.
404 - rec.
348% overkill


----------



## PapaSmurf

As long as it doesn't need to be my sig rig I'm in. My backup/test rig is as follows.

PapqaSmurf - 252%

Minimum = 178
PSU = 450

450/178=2.52*100=252%


----------



## ehpexs

Min - 384
PSU - 620

161.45%


----------



## Daniel1236

Minimum = 309w
Recommended = 359w
PSU = 650w

210% above minimum


----------



## ranerX3

the calculator say I need a 2300W power supply I guess I will be buying 2 AX1200 :\
LOL


----------



## Colt

Lol, i got 950w PSU while using 500w of it


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Min - 331W - 226% overkill
Rec - 381W - 196% overkill

Well, I guess I'm futureproof. ^^

A friend of mine runs practically the same rig as mine with an i5 760 on a 400W StealthXStream and his rig works beautifully.


----------



## Bluescreendeath

Double post, plz delete


----------



## Bluescreendeath

i7 930 @ undervolt 1.1v stock, 12GB DDR3 RAM, 1 SSD, 1 320GB HDD, 2x DVD, 1x 5870, 1 fan controller, 5x fans

Min PSU wattage: 433w
Recommended PSU wattage: 483w
My estimate of power consumption ~350w

PSU: Zalman ZM-750w

173% overkill

Athlon II x3, 2GB DDR3 RAM, 1 HDD, 1 DVD, 1x fan, 1x integrated mobo graphics

Min PSU wattage: 161w
Recommended PSU wattage: 211w
My estimate of power consumption ~120w

PSU: Antec 500w

310% overkill

So inefficient... =(


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

LOL fun thread!

Minimum: 282W
Recommended: 316W
PSU: 750W
*282% Overkill*

Sure, I've been 282% overkill for about two years now... But in my defense, I presently have a Liang D-5 in the mail to replace my stock cooler, 4 more gigs of RAM sitting on my desktop waiting to be installed later tonight, 2 RE4's that are being put in and RAIDed this afternoon, and I have a 9850 to temporarily replace my non-OC'd 7750 until next month when I buy my 945. In other words, after two years, I've finally broken out of the massive hole that unemployment had put me in and I have some play money again.









That'll bring me to...

Minimum: 380W
Recommended: 430W
PSU: 750W
*197% Overkill*

And I'm actively looking for a Radeon 6850 or at least a 5770....


----------



## avattz

950W / 529W = 1.795

avattz - 179%










I wonder if its accurate, since a GTX 465 uses ~300W on full.


----------



## Draggin

174%

487w for minimum, lol.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Total Power consumption: 245 watts, my PSU is 520 watts.


----------



## Pinkerton

Minimum: 488w
Recommended: 538w
PSU: 1200w

Score: 245% overkill

Oh snap. But for all purposes I do intend on getting two GTX 570 this year when I get money and a few other things. Even then, still way overkill. But I got big plans









EDIT - Big Fix. I forgot a few crucial things lol. 245% aint as bad as my original calculation of 300%+


----------



## Churminess

Odd, that site says I should use a 304 watt, when I fully loaded everything, 100% cpu, gpu fans etc even music playing for sound card, I didn't exceed 220 watts according to a reading taken at the plug. Guess I'll have to pass up joining this then.

EDIT: Fail on my part, I was using recommended, not minimum. Also did the maths the wrong way round. 550/243=226.34%


----------



## denydog

Might as well make it official, 197%

Minimum W required = 430
PSU 850 W.

edit: Went to CrossFire, so not sure if I still qualify with the calculator now showing 548W = 155%


----------



## Gigalisk

My rating is 161%.


----------



## -iceblade^

my percentage is 165.82%

PSU = 650W
calculator figure = 392W


----------



## magicmike

My percentage is at 160%

850W power supply, minimum is 531W


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Got a Corsair AX 1200 being delivered tomorrow.

Major overkill. 502 watt required. Yikes!


----------



## Vipr3

I got a Kingwin 750W
Minimum - 260
Recommended - 310

288%


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*


Got a Corsair AX 1200 being delivered tomorrow.

Major overkill. 502 watt required. Yikes!


Go big or Go home right?


----------



## harishgayatri

How much can be mine guys? Which calculator do you guys use?


----------



## harishgayatri

Got it.

Minimum : 305W
Recommended : 355W
PSU : Rocketfish RF-900WPS (900W)

Overkill : 295% (with minimum) & 253.5% (with recommended)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harishgayatri;12096414*
> How much can be mine guys? Which calculator do you guys use?


The one they link to in the first post.


----------



## Vipr3

how do i get the signature thing for this club?


----------



## harishgayatri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vipr3*


how do i get the signature thing for this club?


Even I had the same question in my mind


----------



## PapaSmurf

They don't have an official one. Try this.








*_.=Overkill PSU Club=._*









Code:


Code:


:clock:[thread=841137][B]_.=Overkill PSU Club=._[/B][/thread]:clock:


----------



## Vipr3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


They don't have an official one. Try this.








*_.=Overkill PSU Club=._*









Code:


Code:


:clock:[thread=841137][B]_.=Overkill PSU Club=._[/B][/thread]:clock:


thats exactly what i was looking for, thanks.


----------



## charliehorse55

Lol sweet thanks Smurf. I'll add that to the OP.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I was going to suggest that to you but I had to go out for a bit.


----------



## Drenlin

I nearly kicked meself out of the club, haha. Got a 5770 and a fan controller.

Minimum wattage: 302W
PSU max wattage: 550W (+182%)

I imagine I could get myself the boot if I had a 24/7 OC on the cpu...

edit: [email protected] would put me just barely over 160%


----------



## harishgayatri

I have added that to my signature


----------



## elitez28

Minimum : 550W
Recommended : 600W
PSU : Silverstone ST-1500 (1500W)

Overkill : 272.2% (with minimum) & 250% (with recommended)


----------



## Concorde105

Oh boy, count me in. Overkill is 300% minimum, 240% recommended.

Minimum: 200 watts
Recommended: 249
Current PSU: 600 watts

So I guess that puts me up at 300% on that there list, eh?


----------



## RAFFY

They need to add 1155 cpu's to the calculator.


----------



## markag

Minimum usage 510W
Power Supply 950W

950/510 = 1.8627 x 100 = *186.27%*


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12132684*
> They need to add 1155 cpu's to the calculator.


Just calculate for an i5 750, they consume roughly the same amount of power.


----------



## Lostintyme

Got a PSU upgrade, now at 286%.


----------



## Phatal

You guys think the PSU I got in my sig is overkill for the parts I got?


----------



## AMOCO

You can add me:
Minimum : 530 W
Recommended : 580 W
PSU : Cooler Master Silent Pro Modular 1000 W.
1000/530 = 1.88 * 100 = 188%


----------



## thrasherht

I have the corsair TX650

My minimum is 401watts
recommend is 451watts

650/401 = 1.62 = 162%


----------



## SteveClay

600/433 = 139%^


----------



## JFuss

Well I calculated within the set rules and came up with 409W so thats 305% overkill on my 1250 W psu but I couldn't add in my 9800GTX as well.
So what do?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Why couldn't you add it in? I see a 9800 GTX and 9800 GTX+ listed.


----------



## jammo2k5

I dont know if its borked or what but apparantly my Sig Rig pulls 218W minimum and 261 reccommended for a 451% overkill with my PSU.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You entered your system wrong. A Phenom II 1055T oc'd to 4GHz alone draws about 180 watts with any sort of vcore increase from stock. The 6870 is going to draw about 100 watts so you are definitely way off.


----------



## JFuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Why couldn't you add it in? I see a 9800 GTX and 9800 GTX+ listed.


I can't add in both the 9800 GTX and the GTS 450


----------



## PapaSmurf

Easy enough to figure out. Do the calculation using a pair of GTS 450's then add 20watts to the minimum and recommended wattage totals. That's what it shows as the difference in watts for the 450 as opposed to the 9800 with the 450 drawing 20 less watts. Considering how all of these calculators are just approximations anyway I can't see how it wouldn't be accepted.


----------



## grassh0ppa

phaderus reads this thread and cries daily


----------



## Crucial09

always wondered this. Why is this the UNOFFICIAL club?
make it official already. lol


----------



## Xristo

I have 1000w , max usuage i think is 650 for my system at full load . i only went 1000 incase i decide to xfire one day .


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*


phaderus reads this thread and cries daily


I would think he laughs more than cries, but who knows.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

750w psu / 411w minimum required = 182% overkill


----------



## ezveedub

750w PSU / 466 watt minimum = 161% overkill


----------



## audioxbliss

850W PSU / 432W minimum = 197%


----------



## JFuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Easy enough to figure out. Do the calculation using a pair of GTS 450's then add 20watts to the minimum and recommended wattage totals. That's what it shows as the difference in watts for the 450 as opposed to the 9800 with the 450 drawing 20 less watts. Considering how all of these calculators are just approximations anyway I can't see how it wouldn't be accepted.


Righto done that, minimum wattage is 428 so that's 448

1250/448 = 2.79 * 100 = 279%









Hope that's all good.


----------



## Eaglake

Minimum 317W
so 750/317*100=237%


----------



## Mitche01

My Socket 939 system (not sig rig) -

PSU calc = 282W

Actual PSU = 750W

So
750/282 = 266%

EDIT:
Mitche01 - 266%


----------



## luvsan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I would think he laughs more than cries, but who knows.


Yea considering he has a overkill himself lol..... I'm pretty sure it's a review sample but still.

When i was doing my power supply i found a deal on it and i thought it would be putting higher components in, then i went broke so it just didn't happen. So that's how i got to the top of the club threw it in my old athlon rig, will probably change soon cause I'm in the process of upgrading. All the new stuff got all efficient which didn't help me ether.


----------



## dryg

Got a 1200W PSU, 647W minimum = 185% overkill


----------



## DeadSkull

Minimum PSU Wattage:711 W
Recommended
PSU Wattage: * 761W

So 68% overkill and I selected 100% system load.


----------



## dealio

Corsair AX850

Minimum: 367 (2.3)
Recommended: 417 (2.0)

hey, PSU efficiency is optimal @ 50% load. i am saving the planet, mmmkay.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luvsan;12295423*
> Yea considering he has a overkill himself lol..... I'm pretty sure it's a review sample but still.


Definitely a review sample. He's stated that more than once.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;12297437*
> Corsair AX850
> 
> Minimum: 367 (2.3)
> Recommended: 417 (2.0)
> 
> hey, PSU efficiency is optimal @ 50% load. i am saving the planet, mmmkay.


The 50% bit is a myth. It's a LOT more complicated than that and depends on the PSU as to where it's most efficient. There is a thread here at OCN that delves into it in some detail.


----------



## Ando

Min = 301
PSU = 1000

301/1000 = 3.3 * 100 = 330%


----------



## Speedster159

Mine is 184%


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poorndync;12309722*
> purchase discount Adobe Photoshop Elements 9.0.....


SPAM - I hate it!

EDIT - removed the URL so people still wont fall for this scam.


----------



## JFuss

Took out my Physx card due to some issues with folding so my percentage has changed to 348%

1250/359 = 3.48 * 100 = 348%


----------



## Soggysilicon

775/595=1.3025*100=130%

So just a tad on the high side of the efficiency curve of this psu... guess I am not in... (around 84% efficiency).


----------



## jdcrispe95

New PSU:
Seasonic S12 600watt


----------



## Clovertail100

Sig rig, AX1200. I don't think I need to use the usage calculator to join this club.


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

lol someone should get:

Ultra X3 Modular 2000W PSU 
Intel Desktop Board D410PT
CF-SSD sub 1w 
256mb low voltage ram

total system draw sub 15w hehe


----------



## mwl5apv

add me to the list! :-D

PSU: Corsair tx650

Minimum wattage - 368w
Recomended wattage - 418w

650/368= 1.766*100= 176.6%


----------



## Korlus

Add me to the list?









PSU: OCZ StealthXStream II 600W

Minimum PSU Wattage:330 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 380W

(600/330)*100= 181.82%
(Actually 181.818181...%)

So, do I make the grade?


----------



## EternalRest

PSU - Kingwin Lazer 850w

Minimum PSU Wattage:322
Recommended PSU Wattage: 372

850/322 = 2.63x100 = 263%


----------



## Crucial09

always wondered this. Why is this the UNOFFICIAL club?
make it official already. lol


----------



## hollywood406

I'm in by a comfortable margin.

Calculator = Minimum 803w
Maximum 853w

Overkill = 1200/853= 1.406








140%


----------



## Crucial09

answer my post!


----------



## KusH

I think I qualify for this club for my sig rig.

Calculator Minimum Wattage: 664w
Recommended PSU Wattage: 714w

Total Power of my system: 1200w

1200/664= 1.807 * 100 = 180%
1200/714= 1.680 * 100 = 168%


----------



## Davidsen

Do i qualify for this club?

PSU: Corsair TX 850W

Don't know how much my rig consumes, but rig is in sig.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12468508*
> Do i qualify for this club?
> 
> PSU: Corsair TX 850W
> 
> Don't know how much my rig consumes, but rig is in sig.












On the OP it tells you to go to the psu calculator and do the math.


----------



## deadjc

Edit...

i Want to join my setup currently draws from the PSU just 349 Watts and i have a 1000 Watt PSU( CM silent PRO M1000) so 1000/349 X 100 % = 286.533 %

Have a nice day


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12457784*
> always wondered this. Why is this the UNOFFICIAL club?
> make it official already. lol


According to the forum rules a club in unofficial until a moderator makes it an official club.


----------



## prznar1

let me IN!

750/242=3,09
309% overkill XD

hope that one day i will finaly start using my TX750 for real


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;12468818*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the OP it tells you to go to the psu calculator and do the math.


Didn't see that part









Anyways, here's mine:

850/388: 2.1907*100=219%


----------



## OnetwoPi

hirhir... I did my best and ended up with 178%. But that's probably an exaggeration of my consumed power.


----------



## tx-jose

i have a 750W 80+ silver XFX PSu and my rigg draws a max of 390W according to the PSU calculator.....lol

overkill??


----------



## prznar1

yup. overkill with 192% XD


----------



## Richardw9

196.6% lol, still don't think that's over kill. PSUs last a while and I'll be glad I have it when I upgrade my system. GTX 460 sli ftw


----------



## 1337guy

At the moment while im using the IGP: --> (600w/179w)*100= 335%
In future when I am going to use the HD6850: --> (600w/273w)*100= 220%

Im killing it at the moment lol. really need that GPU in my case





















!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


According to the forum rules a club in unofficial until a moderator makes it an official club.


um someone should get on that.
This thread has been here for a pretty long time haha


----------



## CP2

Lolz, I'm at 113 overkill....I still don't think I am worthy of being on the club. Some of you other folks are ono serious Overkill lol.


----------



## prznar1

wait. i think something with math is gone wrong. the formula is x/y=z and z*100%. x is our power draw from calculator, y is power of our psu, z is result of divide. then change it to %. but where are we getting from the numbers our power draw? we dont need to check how many times we can fill our psu with current power draw. we need to check our headroom!!!

so we need a formula that will look like this
x/y=z
z*100%-100%

lol. so my overkill is with 209% not 309 XD


----------



## prznar1

Charlieee we need you here!


----------



## Salty6924

750/450 = 1.66

166%

Im in


----------



## goldboy

just used the power supply calculator... my recommended psu is 965w - that's without the OCd gtx 470s :O


----------



## Katie4Metal

Subbed! I'm sure once I figure it out I'll be on the list as well. lol


----------



## Bandrew

750 / 348 = 2.155 x 100 = 215.5%


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Pretty sure I qualify if this calculator is accurate.

600/349=1.719*100=*172%*


----------



## prznar1

anyone readed what i have written?


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

I want in.


----------



## Partol

2 120mm regular fans included
1 regular Sata + 1 DVD drive included
2 DDR3 sticks included
cpu overclock to 3990MHz @1.33V included
gpu overclock not included. However, since my MB is definately not High-end, the additional 18W (high-end vs regular) somewhat corrects for that.

(400W + 300W) / 424W * 100 = 165.1

Oh well. I did not make it onto the list.







or did I?


----------



## BarryBadrinath

Add me please.

Minimum PSU Wattage: 654w
Recommended PSU Wattage: 704w

Total Power of my system: 1200w

1200/654= 1.835 * 100 = 183%
1200/704= 1.704 * 100 = 170%


----------



## ski-bum

Add me also:

Min .... 479w
Recommended ... 529w

Total system ....1000w

1000/479=2.087 * 100 = 209%


----------



## floats

Minimum PSU Wattage: 350w
Recommended PSU Wattage: 400w

Total Power of my system: 850w

850/358= 2.374 * 100 = 237%
850/400= 2.083 * 100 = 208%

PS is an Antec CP-850 installed in an Antec P183 V3 case. Four 120mm fans are PWM controlled and never get close to 100% even on full load (FurMark and Prime 95 with GPU and CPU at 100%). Was going for a quiet system, so the CP-850 and P183 fit the bill. Replaced the stock cooler on my HIS Radeon 6950 with an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus that has three 92mm PWM fans, so I added that into the PS calculator, but didn't subtract the stock cooler's fan. I unlocked the shaders, overclocked the core and memory, but didn't mess with voltage (undid the 6970 BIOS flash). System is an Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard with an i5-2500K overclocked to 4.2 GHz on stock voltage, two sticks of DDR3 1600 RAM at 1.5v, a combo CDRW/BD ROM, Seagate 2TB 5900 RPM green drive. I chose high end motherboard, although I'm not sure if the P8P67 Pro counts. So, yeah, the CP-850 is overkill, but it sure is quiet


----------



## ski-bum

When I try to use this clubs signiture code, it's not "centered". I tried, but couldn't figure it out myself. Anyone know how to center it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try this. For future reference notice how the center tag is added in the beginning and end of the code. You can do that to any sig link you run across here at OCN.

Code:


Code:


[center]:clock:[thread=841137][B]_.=Overkill PSU Club=._[/B][/thread]:clock:[/center]


----------



## denydog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floats*


Minimum PSU Wattage: 350w
Recommended PSU Wattage: 400w

Total Power of my system: 850w

850/358= 2.374 * 100 = 237%
850/400= 2.083 * 100 = 208%

PS is an Antec CP-850 installed in an Antec P183 V3 case. Four 120mm fans are PWM controlled and never get close to 100% even on full load (FurMark and Prime 95 with GPU and CPU at 100%). Was going for a quiet system, so the CP-850 and P183 fit the bill. Replaced the stock cooler on my HIS Radeon 6950 with an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus that has three 92mm PWM fans, so I added that into the PS calculator, but didn't subtract the stock cooler's fan. I unlocked the shaders, overclocked the core and memory, but didn't mess with voltage (undid the 6970 BIOS flash). System is an Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard with an i5-2500K overclocked to 4.2 GHz on stock voltage, two sticks of DDR3 1600 RAM at 1.5v, a combo CDRW/BD ROM, Seagate 2TB 5900 RPM green drive. I chose high end motherboard, although I'm not sure if the P8P67 Pro counts. So, yeah, the CP-850 is overkill, but it sure is quiet










So if you were going to distil this down to the point you are trying to make, what would it look like?


----------



## NotAgain

Aren't most modern power supplies most efficient when running between 50-60% load?

I would say that it is far from being overkill if you are in that range under 100% load, in fact 60% power supply utilisation is about optimal on most power supplies when the system is going full tilt (e.g. furmark & prime95 running) because that should keep your system at its most efficient when drawing the most power, and keep you out of the upper/lower 20-30% where the PSU is at its most inefficient.

I would only say that you are 'overkill' with your PSU if you are above 2.5-3x what your system's maximum power consumption is.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain;12547599*
> Aren't most modern power supplies most efficient when running between 50-60% load?
> 
> I would say that it is far from being overkill if you are in that range under 100% load, in fact 60% power supply utilisation is about optimal on most power supplies when the system is going full tilt (e.g. furmark & prime95 running) because that should keep your system at its most efficient when drawing the most power, and keep you out of the upper/lower 20-30% where the PSU is at its most inefficient.
> 
> I would only say that you are 'overkill' with your PSU if you are above 2.5-3x what your system's maximum power consumption is.


I'd like to quote your name: "Not Again"

http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/872013-50-load-myth.html

And the 50-60% load thing came from one of my articles as well, except that it was taken out of context, despite me having a couple sentences talking about how you SHOULDN'T size your PSU so that your peak consumption is at 50% load. But apparently a few people were braindead and didn't read those sentences and told everyone and their grandmother to run their PSU at 50% load or else, which is why I had to make the above article.


----------



## NotAgain

Well that's why I suggested around 60% utilisation at maximum load: real-world performance is more likely to end up in the 50-55% range which is typically peak efficiency on modern power supplies.

Most performance systems (gaming etc.) typically consume about 50% of their peak load power consumption at idle, which would put their idle/low work usage in the 30-40% range which seems almost ideal.

Perhaps a 70/35 recommendation would suit you better, but it depends on your usage, and that leaves you with little headroom to upgrade if you do not already have a top-spec CPU & GPU in your system.

This is also going to avoid stressing your power supply, and will keep it at low noise levels. If you look at Corsair's high end power supplies for example, the fan stays in 'quiet mode' up to 50% load and then rapidly starts ramping up beyond about 60%. Having your peak system power draw at 60% means that it should stay at its most efficient and only barely leave the quiet mode with real-world gaming compared to artificially high loads.

Having your peak system power consumption below 60% on the power supply is starting to get very inefficient, and it's actually costing you money rather than saving it, to have bought that overpowered PSU.


----------



## GIPrice

Minimum PSU Wattage: 504w
Recommended PSU Wattage: 554w

My PSU: 1000

1000/504 = 1.984126984126984126984126984127 X 100 = 198%
1000/554 = 1.8050541516245487364620938628159 X100 = 180%


----------



## xtopiana

I have the thermaltake 1500 Watt PSU, which I know to be one of the biggest, my power consumption being at 526W...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtopiana*


I have the thermaltake 1500 Watt PSU, which I know to be one of the biggest, my power consumption being at 526W...


You need to do the math like everyone else did to find out. See the first post for details. You went part way, but forgot to finish.


----------



## Yoko Littner

im in. (check out my i7 rig) thats the one


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner*


im in. (check out my i7 rig) thats the one


do the math for it. get your percentage

Check the op for more.


----------



## Hawk777th

896W with a 1200AX. Do I count?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

I'm in, 1050w/431w = 243%


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;12575149*
> 896W with a 1200AX. Do I count?


Follow the instructions in the first post to determine that. There is a specific formula that you have to use AND POST the results to determine that.


----------



## jumpdownlow

850/145 = 5.862 * 100 = 586.2%
extreme overkill, what happens when i pull out all my addon cards and have very old pc >.>


----------



## M0E

1000/526 = 1.9 * 100 = 190% lol


----------



## Sin0822

I have a sparkle 1kw gold series PSU, greatest PSu i have ever owned, but i have pulled 980watts from the wall socket, when both GTX 570s were OCed and pull 300 watts and the CPU is oced to 5.1ghz.


----------



## JedixJarf

165% here.


----------



## Am*

Is there a "barely cutting it" club I can join







?

387W recommended. I'm like 13W away from overloading this thing according to PSU calculator, and it's not even considering my GPU overclock







.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am*;12587775*
> Is there a "barely cutting it" club I can join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 387W recommended. I'm like 13W away from overloading this thing according to PSU calculator, and it's not even considering my GPU overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Calculator overestimates. A lot.


----------



## Am*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;12587792*
> Calculator overestimates. A lot.


Thank god for that, I don't want to fry this PSU just yet.


----------



## Neokolzia

Think I've gotten close to frying this thing at least once when I had 2x 5870 and a 8800GT running full out on benchmarks and full out on the CPU... either it was because the 8800GT was basically venting into it but the fact that not only the back of the case where the 5870's where venting was too hot to touch but the PSU shell with the side of the case off... I could not touch the metal casing of the PSU it was on fire lmao...

anyway thats Corsair for you, sturdy PSU's they are.

but I think I qualify if you want to add me:

446W Minimum out of the 850W rated usage of the PSU.

52.4% or 404W Over.


----------



## theamdman

245 % Overkill.

umm its making weird noises so i dont think it will be around for long though...

Just took the 585 out it was getting to noisy so i put the stock allied 300 in.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok,well im in for sure. Just got my AX1200. Im sitting at like 200% over or so









Calc = 480w but for some reason the CPU data is not working so... Im kinda guessing


----------



## Yoko Littner

ax 1200? Dear god..

I myself got a nice 1.2Kw as well..

a 550W is all that i need lol


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> ax 1200? Dear god..


haha, well i had a OCAZ Z-series 650W before this and it ran my system perfectly, except for one specific DICE OC session, with everything clocked pretty high, my PSU started making buzzing sounds during aquamark 3 runs. Thats when i decided i want more, as i also will be running multi GPU setups during benching, so now i am solidly sorted for that and never have to worry about a PSU until the ATX specifications change.


----------



## duong01

i think im about ~ 200% overkill
proof :








x4 840 + 480 single on a 1000w


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duong01;12626321*
> i think im about ~ 200% overkill
> proof :
> 
> x4 840 + 480 single on a 1000w


Proof would be following the instructions found in the first post.


----------



## King Nothing

394W Required
Using a 800W

203%


----------



## SSD4TEHWIN

Hi.

No i7-2600s in any of the online calculators yet, it's 95W max TDP so I picked a Lynn _(an 870)_, but it doesn't work for the overclocking part so I just added 40W. I get 452W min / 502W reco, and 602W with 20% capacitor aging. From an 850W this is ~150% - I am a member, then?


----------



## Dradien

Hey there Antec TP New 750W, powering the rig below. Minimum power required is 416 Watts, so thats about a 180% Difference Do I make the cut?


----------



## Shiveron

236.11% lol

360 minimum
850 actual


----------



## drufause

650w/312w = 208%


----------



## Volcom13

161%.

Only need 620W but I have a Corsair 1000HX.


----------



## hellonwheelz

164% 273w... 2500k gt 240
450w Silverstone PS


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpdownlow;12576844*
> 850/145 = 5.862 * 100 = 586.2%
> extreme overkill, what happens when i pull out all my addon cards and have very old pc >.>


Lol why do you have a powersupply worth more than the entire rest of your computer?


----------



## Scaler

Scaler - 175%


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scaler;12651809*
> Scaler - 175%


You need to show your work according to the first post.


----------



## cky2k6

1200w-828w=372w over, though percentage wise its only 144%. Bought the psu two years ago for two 4870x2s, but my 6950s aren't nearly as power hungry.


----------



## oh_bother

I think my power supply counts as overkill... link. Although I think its just enough kill.

CRAP I just read the rules. It doesn't









Calculated: 458
PSU: 500


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Says I only use 430w.









Waiting to see how my incoming 480 SOC changes this..


----------



## Lostintyme

Alright! 414%, not bad.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12685821*
> Alright! 414%, not bad.


You need to show the work to join. See the first post for details.


----------



## RichardS

With CPU TDP at 90% using the AM3 Phenom II X4 940 oc to 3.4 @ 1.4v as a stand in for my unlocked 740 (both C2 stepping). Using a Corsair TX 850w.

Power supply: 850w
Recommended PSU Wattage: 433w

196%, 417w more than needed.

Running at a moderate load is quieter, more efficient, and less stressful on the psu. This is a good thing.

I actually returned a TX 750w with a bad fan bearing and stepped up to the 850w.

Always on the lookout for a good overkill modular psu...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardS;12686021*
> Running at 50% load is quieter, more efficient, and less stressful on the psu. This is a good thing.


It depends on the PSU. 50% is an arbitrary number. It's a lot more complicated than just saying 50%. See http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/872013-50-load-myth.html for more details on the fallacy of this myth.


----------



## snoball

455 Watts needed on a 750 watt PSU. By your math that's 160%. Sign me up


----------



## RichardS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12686105*
> It depends on the PSU. 50% is an arbitrary number. It's a lot more complicated than just saying 50%. See http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/872013-50-load-myth.html for more details on the fallacy of this myth.


Meant to refer to the efficiency of my TX850.

Interesting read, but the math doesn't account for the fact that idle loads use less wattage and thus the efficiency loss matters less at lighter loads. If you do the math with the absolute wattage loss that will weight efficiency at higher loads much more so than lower loads, whereas the article takes a straight average of efficiencies at the prescribed scenarios.

I agree it is much more complex than just saying 50%. Edited it to moderate. Meant it more as not near 100% load range. Or those guys with SLI 480s on TX650 and 750s whose power supply fans continue for 10 minutes after system shut down just to cool down.


----------



## Drakenxile

1000w psu according to website its onry 495 that i need so 202% i dunno how 2 5850s can only be at 500w tho its weird


----------



## TriplePlay

My rig isn't set up, waiting on the 2500k and the 1155 motherboards to come back out (well, any of the ones that I want). But the calculator wouldn't let me put in overclocked info (although I don't know how far I'll be able to overclock anyway). I also had to pick a 250mm fan rather than the 200mm fan in my Antec 900, since there's no option for 200mm fans on the form









Anyway, I got 293 minimum wattage. 343w recommended. And I have a TX750. So since the OP says to use minimum wattage:
*750/293 = 254%*

If I use the recommended wattage:
750/343 = 217%

[EDIT] Forgot to change to high-end motherboard and also noticed that keyboard/mouse were already included. Numbers updated.

And if I go crossfire with my 6850s, then I'd go up to 372w minimum, 422 recommended. Which would be:
750/374 = 201% (for minimum)
750/424 = 177% (for recommended)


----------



## ntuason

Count me in.

Heres a reading with KillaWatt, at full load Prime95 + Furmark.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;12686430*
> Count me in.
> 
> Heres a reading with KillaWatt, at full load Prime95 + Furmark.


See the first post on how to join.


----------



## jethro_static

I have 850w. I need 474w so my total is 179%. I know those are theoretical numbers. IDK how close it is to real usage. My PSU is making my whole case vibrate if I add 2 more 7200 RPM HDD's. At first I was like"what the hell is wrong with this thing". Then I figure it out when I'm adding HDD's, it starts vibrating. I think the PSU fan is running faster.


----------



## Ekemeister

I have a Antec 1200w Powercache SLI edition and almost bought corsair's 1600w but felt that was nuking the barrel- o'-fish. I'm pretty sure that psu is utter overkill when considering that everything on my comp is at stock for the moment.

Edit: Ok. I went to the website referenced by OP. Min. Wattage = 531Watts. PSU = 1200Watts. And yes Phaedrus2129, I have the Antec True Power Quattro 1200W.

If I ever crossfire my 5870, the power usage will jump to 658watts.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Corsair doesn't have a 1600W. Only Ultra has a 1600W, and it isn't very good.

Do you mean you have an Antec TPQ-1200?


----------



## Live_free

1000w PSU/ 425w Usage (eXtreme) = 235%

0.0

EDIT: I think it is broken though as I changed it to SLI just to see how much more I would use and it only jumped to 485w.

I entered my same system spec as I did before and got 638 this time. No idea.


----------



## luchog

I guess I qualify. 700W main PSU, 250W aux graphic card PSU, total 1000W. XPSC calculated value 522W. Total overkill factor: 1.82


----------



## Jump3r

I draw 1400W in furmark off my strider 1500W

Why am i here then you ask?

I wanted better effeciency so i disconnected 2 of my gtx 480's and the gts 250 from my 1500w strider and put them onto the 1000W strider that i had under my desk with a 24 pin jumper to power them.

So now i have 2500W to power a 1400W system


----------



## Enigma8750

665 Watts with a HX-1000 PSU..

I am in at 150%


----------



## eskamobob1

im in... i downgraded from tri SLI ENGTX 470s to save on power wile im saving up to get a new proc... rite now im at 325% overkill


----------



## gboeds

850 psu / 464 minimum calculated = 183%


----------



## gerickjohn

700 / 339 = 2.064 * 100 = 206.48%

Well, My GTS 250 is also an E-Green so the minimum could be lesser.


----------



## Blaze051806

365 max for me
puts me at 205% over lol


----------



## goldboy

I have a 1000w psu for - AMD 965 + ati 5850 + 1hdd (no overclock on anything)

Does this count


----------



## Kirby1

Im in, just look at my sig rig.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Im in









850/393=2.162*100=216%


----------



## GIPrice

New rig.

437 W minimum

1000/437 = 2.2883295194508009153318077803204 x 100 = 228.8%


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldboy;12763380*
> I have a 1000w psu for - AMD 965 + ati 5850 + 1hdd (no overclock on anything)
> 
> Does this count


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirby1;12763408*
> Im in, just look at my sig rig.


You two need to show the work in your post as it states in the first post.


----------



## luckypunk

750w PSU for 420w max load, 178% overkill







.


----------



## Philistine

I didn't realize I was that much over.









600/259=2.316602316602317*100=231.66%


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philistine*


I didn't realize I was that much over.









600/259=2.316602316602317*100=231.66%


Most people have no idea how much over they are. Considering that even the best PSU Calculators severely overestimate how much power one's system actually uses you are probably 20 to 40% further over than your calculations indicate.


----------



## ahhell

I think I belong too.

Min. required 489W
Current PSU 1000W

204.498% Overkill LOL


----------



## BradleyW

My consumption is about 200watts higher than my PSU wattage. it's a load off rubbish that calculator. My rig is fine fully max out.


----------



## renq

Minimum PSU Wattage:344 W
625W PurePSU
625/344=1,8168


----------



## TimeToKill

Im in
400 max wattage on my tx650

162% overkill


----------



## the.FBI

455w out of a 750w PSU, I highly doubt I even draw that much. In for 165% overkill nonetheless.


----------



## ht_addict

1000w power supply
589w consumption

170% overkill


----------



## eskamobob1

@papa smurf
would u mind posting the max consumption and PSU size of the top 5? im curious how u get well over 500% and it would be cool to see


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

these calculators are way off...

i3 530
GTX 275
4GB DDR3
4 Fans
1 SSD
Says 423 watts
should only need about 300 watts total.

running a Mushkin Joule 1200

so 284% Overkill


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;12804755*
> @papa smurf
> would u mind posting the max consumption and PSU size of the top 5? im curious how u get well over 500% and it would be cool to see


You can look it up yourself quite easily by using the search function for each of those entries by user name. It's not my club so I can't put the information in the first post, but I guess if I could do the searching for you (although I can't for the life of me understand why I should be the one to do it).

% Overkill Top 5

1. jumpdownlow - 586%
2. luvsan - 570%
3. Jeff78 - 543%
4. phasezero - 517%
5. mbarry - 391% That name doesn't appear in any searches.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12808029*
> You can look it up yourself quite easily by using the search function for each of those entries by user name. It's not my club so I can't put the information in the first post, but I guess if I could do the searching for you (although I can't for the life of me understand why I should be the one to do it).
> 
> % Overkill Top 5
> 
> 1. jumpdownlow - 586%
> 2. luvsan - 570%
> 3. Jeff78 - 543%
> 4. phasezero - 517%
> 5. mbarry - 391% That name doesn't appear in any searches.










im sorry... i had just finished looking at the 4 GHz club when i asked... i meant to ask charliehorse55... and i had no idea you could search for posts with in a thread... i thought you could only search for threads in general







... sry about that papsmurf


----------



## PapaSmurf

It happens. That's why the "Search This Thread" is at the top of every page in a thread.


----------



## renq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renq;12799127*
> Minimum PSU Wattage:344 W
> 625W PurePSU
> 625/344=1,8168


Now with HD6950:
Minimum PSU Wattage:363 W
625W
625/363=1,72176


----------



## Philistine

Got a new PSU today. Kind of went for a little more overkill because I wanted a modular PSU and this was a great deal on NewEgg.

SeaSonic X650








I'm looking forward to sleeving it next week.

650/259=2.509*100=250.9%


----------



## ezveedub

I'm out guys. Changed video cards today and ran some calculations. Can't really say I'm in "The "Overkill" PSU Club" anymore


----------



## LuKrype

im in









650w/362w x100 = 179.55%

650w coolermaster eXtreme Power plus

edit: 355w.. so that makes it 650w/355w x100 = 183.1%


----------



## nbmjhk6

so my minimum is 204 and I just bought a Antec Quattro 850w (only $65 dollars) so 850/204= 4.16 * 100= 416%. So add me please

Edit: after you add me I am number 5 on highest overkill


----------



## RushMore1205

ive got a 1 kilowatt and only using about 780. does that count?


----------



## IzninjaFTW

I'm in

1000w/463w= 2.15 2.15 x 100 215%


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12966967*
> ive got a 1 kilowatt and only using about 780. does that count?


Re-read and follow the instructions found in the first post to find out. You did read the first post prior to posting didn't you?


----------



## toddvj

Alright. I've got 1200W PSU
Min needed per eXtreme Power Supply Calculator = 628
1200/628=1.91

So 191%.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

count me in please

314w recomended... getting my tx750 on friday


----------



## dominique120

In 650w rig PSU, 365 Consumption = 178%


----------



## wolfrifle16

lol def in, no idea how much power im using though


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16;13016929*
> lol def in, no idea how much power im using though


If you had taken the time to read the first post you would know the answer to that.


----------



## spRICE

IN 850w/273w min = 311%


----------



## Mygaffer

I spot checked some of the posted results and they CAN'T be right given the sig rigs of those listed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It doesn't have to be their SIG rigs.


----------



## Le_Loup

Add me







(And i'll be adding another 5770 at some point, but I will still have room overall, lol... Even though my % is lower then some... my total is probably much higher... hehe)

I used capacitor aging 15% as it's on practically 24/7, and i've almost had it 1 year.

Sig rig. 1200watt psu, reccomended: 744watt,
1200/744 = 1.6129
1.6129*100= 161%

Quote:



Originally Posted by *my sig rig pc*

System Type:1 physical CPU
Motherboard:High End - Desktop
CPU:Intel Core i7-920 2667 MHz Bloomfield
Overclocked:3500 MHz, 1.37 V
CPU Utilization (TDP):90% TDP

RAM:3 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card:AMD Radeon HD 5770
Video Type:Single Card

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY

High rpm SATA:6 HDDs

DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive:1 Drive
PCI-e x1 Card:1 Card
PCI-e x16 Card:1 Card

USB:8 Devices

Fans
High Performance: 2 Fans 80mm; 5 Fans 120mm;

Cold Cathodes:4 Cathodes

Keyboard and mouse:Yes

System Load:90 %

Capacitor Aging (+ W %):15 %

Minimum PSU Wattage:694 Watts
Recommended Wattage:744 Watts


----------



## OCeaN

620/243=2.55x100=255% (overclock included)


----------



## ejams

650/332=196%


----------



## OCeaN

LOL forgot to add the video card...

620/454x100=136%


----------



## JJHCRazor

Sig Rig -

750/414 * 100 = 181%


----------



## superste2201

Sig Rig - 900/299 * 100 = 301%

I got my PSU on the cheap and couldn't say no!

Will be adding another 5750 however and haven't got a clue what this OEM thuban I got uses when unlocked, I just used a 1100T on the calculator and overclocked.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

uhh lol... very slowly building a new pc and got the psu so I threw it into my sig rig in the mean time... it's a corsair 850w modular. In my Core2 Duo system. Used 90% load and 90% TDP. The mobo in this I would NOT call high end- desktop although I chose that anyways. And math says... 850/190*100 = 447.37%. =O Don't plan on changing that for atleast another 3 months. In 3 months I'll just throw the old PSU back in and put this 850w into the new system. But for now... 447.37% =D
So can I be in? lol


----------



## HobieCat

Upgraded to a new power supply, so I'll recalculate mine.

1250w/392w = 319%


----------



## IzorkX

I'm in !

850w/527w = 161%

Not much but my PSU is damn expensive :=)


----------



## gamerguuy

750/445=169.53%


----------



## Kasp1js

Update:
Got a new HD5770, so now it's 750/263=285%


----------



## Caustin

In! just bought a Corsair ax1200 for no reason, minimum wattage is 477 on my system. 252%


----------



## holyhyperion

Minimum PSU Wattage: 619W
Recommended: 669W

Current PSU: Corsair AX1200W (sig rig)

1200W / 669W = 1.79 = 179%

I'm in!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

So... uh what's the chance I could get my name on the list now? Posted last weekish


----------



## PaulWog

Currently running on my sig rig. I'm using a total of 418W (that's adding an additional 120mm and 250mm fan that I'll have later).


----------



## Le_Loup

Is OP updated yet?


----------



## anichols7

I am in.

526 minimum wattage with a 576 recommended.


----------



## Ruckol1

Isn't it bad for your psu to be running far below capacity?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You would have to drop it down much lower than anyone here would be doing. It might not perform at peak efficiency, but it isn't going to hurt it as much as running it at max capacity would.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Judging by the required calculation my minimum power supply requirement is 467 watts, and I own a 750, which leaves me with a final number of 160.5%

Not as much overkill as I thought.


----------



## Razzal

1000w/555w=1.8
so im at 180%, im in


----------



## PapaSmurf

Considering that those estimators tend to calculate anywhere from 10 to 30% high you are probably about as overkill as you originally thought.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I wonder why these psu calculators dont take video card overclocks into consideration. Quite a bit more watts can be piled on from that.


----------



## OptimusCaik

I'm in! Approximately 420w out of my system with a 750w PSU







178%


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


I wonder why these psu calculators dont take video card overclocks into consideration. Quite a bit more watts can be piled on from that.


That's the least of their problems. It's probably just too difficult to factor that in.


----------



## charliehorse55

Just did a massive update. I've been really busy IRL over the past few weeks between science fair, designing a 200W LED array and school work so I accidentally forgot about the club.

Anyways, it's all updated now.


----------



## Snowmen

Snowmen - 256%

Holy (...)! Never realised I was that overkill







If I had a second 24 pin I could run my PC x2 off this PSU







(Always useful to have connections for 3 GPUs and 2 CPUs







)


----------



## Furball Zen

Furball Zen - 336w draw, 850w PSU= 252.976% if you consider my DFi 790FX high end, 318w draw 850 PSU = 267% if not.


----------



## Sophath

1000/376 x 100 = ~266%
It should be good enough right?


----------



## Cheezzy0

850W PSU / 473W Load = 180%

I'll get that second GTX 560 one of these days...


----------



## 4.178343

750w psu / 431w = 174%


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:



uhh lol... very slowly building a new pc and got the psu so I threw it into my sig rig in the mean time... it's a corsair 850w modular. In my Core2 Duo system. Used 90% load and 90% TDP. The mobo in this I would NOT call high end- desktop although I chose that anyways. And math says... 850/190*100 = 447.37%. =O Don't plan on changing that for atleast another 3 months. In 3 months I'll just throw the old PSU back in and put this 850w into the new system. But for now... 447.37% =D
So can I be in? lol


You missed updating me =/
Can you add me in plz? Thanks


----------



## Vertigo79

223%

Heh. It was free!


----------



## pun1sh3r1

im in 209% -Pun1sh3r


----------



## nalc

242% here.

AX850, SB i5 and single 6950 (350w minimum). I *will* add another card once the 7xxx launches and used 6950 prices drop.


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Well I got a Minimum PSU Wattage:762 W & my PSU is a 1000w so I'm at 131%!


----------



## Blueduck3285

1k PSU

1000/483(min) = 2.0703*100 = 207.03%
/533(max) = 1.8761*100 = 187.61%

Oops.


----------



## Biorganic

650/383*100= 169%

yay!


----------



## kaznai

260% = 750w PSU with 288w MINIMUM

And that first paragraph from the OP? Guilty as charged. It was on sale! How could I resist?


----------



## Loke_h

850W / 389W (min) = 218%

My TJ07 can take 2 PSU's and I have 2x750W too, so I can easily make it 1600 (850+750) or 1500W







, making it 411% or 385%
Now switch CPUs to [email protected] and MB with IGP, and I end up with 820% , but that would be


----------



## Cornholio007

I think I may be qualified. 488 watts needed, 1100 supplied.


----------



## tayco

Me too!
240W minimum needed, 750W supplied!


----------



## CryJunky

CryJunky - 188%


----------



## FreekyGTi

i should qualify

218.8%

297w min with a X-650w SeaSonic


----------



## Cole S

504w needed, 1000w watt PSU







198%


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Minimum PSU Wattage: 503 W
Recommended: 553W
Until just recently: 650W truepower trio yielding 29% over
Now AX 850: 70% over.

I don't win?

EDIT:
I think the 650 was perfect (aside from my xfire 6950(unlocked) ambitions, which is also perfect, minimum rec. 816, recommended 866).


----------



## Spooony

mine comes to a 138%. Looks like I need to get a bigger one looking at that list.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

IN!

UsedPaperclip - 175%


----------



## Mr. Original

750/328 =2.286*100=228.65% that recommended 293 is min

i think i qualify ha ha


----------



## Spooony

Maybe if it get a Atom jobby and hook it up to a 1500w Silverstone strider.........


----------



## u3b3rg33k

That's cheating...

And you've been pre-caught.


----------



## BirdofPrey

When I bought this rig, this thousand watt PSU was on sale for less than all the good 750W units I could find according to that calculator I use 568 of it, that puts me at 176%.

Oh my, add me to your list and chide me for wasting power.


----------



## CryJunky

Do I need to wait until I'm added to the list before adding the sig?


----------



## Spooony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*


That's cheating...

And you've been pre-caught.


No its called headroom


----------



## Scrappy

Over by 66.7%







, I could swear I needed that 1000w

And that's calculated with system and CPU at 100% load


----------



## jb2286

Well.. with a minimum wattage of 305w and a 750w PSU, that puts me at roughly 246%.


----------



## nolonger

In! 334W minimum power supply and using a TX750.


----------



## Neitzluber

Maximum 370W power consumption... using 620W Antec NEO ECO PSU.


----------



## Stensby

In by 176%! 850W PSU, 483 Minimum Recommended

When I get my new 2600K installed it will be 186%.


----------



## InerTia*

I started out with an 850w on an 8400GS/Dual core


----------



## lostmage

251 watts minimum.. wow.
Lostmage- 229%

Umm, I guess my 575W PSU is a bit much?

My rig is terribad, cant wait for Ivy Bridge...


----------



## Domenic71

On current system (not sig) 244 min watts. 750w PSU

244/750 = 325%


----------



## lostmage

You beat me! How dare you! Lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostmage;13798140*
> You beat me! How dare you! Lol.


lol... this guy realy beats you









EDIT: i was cleaning my system for a few days so i only had 1 HDD in it and a gt 210 so i could watch movies wile i was doing it... my minimum wattage was 196 and it was running off of a 1600W... thats 816.3%


----------



## Shame486

344W on load here. 550/344=1,59*100=159%


----------



## Hawk777th

Add me 193% 623/1200w!


----------



## jagz

157%

476/750

And before a couple weeks ago (added 6950 and some other stuff recently)

227%

330/750


----------



## gnarlybug5

850W / 312W = 2.72
272%
Im in!


----------



## Philistine

I've added new hardware that brings my overkill back way down. Previously I was at ~250% overkill. I've since switched to a Phenom II X6 1090T (OC to 3.648mHz) and added a GTX 560ti card.

Current setup: 421w / 650w = 0.647 * 100 = 64.7% overkill

I guess I need to buy something bigger now.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostmage;13798034*
> Umm, I guess my 575W PSU is a bit much?
> 
> My rig is terribad, cant wait for Ivy Bridge...


That's most likely not a "true" (capable) 575W PSU, so I wouldn't count it as "a bit much". Please make sure a new PSU is included with that Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


lol... this guy realy beats you









EDIT: i was cleaning my system for a few days so i only had 1 HDD in it and a gt 210 so i could watch movies wile i was doing it... my minimum wattage was 196 and it was running off of a 1600W... thats 816.3%










Huge bottleneck?

Pentium D and GTX470.

Mine's overkill, BTW.

An Intel Xeon W3520 @ 3.6GHz w/ 1.2V, a single HD6870, WD Black + WD Green, some really powerful fans and I'm using an FSP Aurum AU-700.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Huge bottleneck?

Pentium D and GTX470.


lol... thats minimal... i once put in tri-SLI 470s in it just to see how high i could get the GPU usage... at an OC of 4GHz, the GPUs saw a max of like 20% usage







(i got given the other 2 470s by a friend when he upgraded to 580s and got the first 470 as a gift, so i cant complain







)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostmage;13798034*
> 251 watts minimum.. wow.
> Lostmage- 229%
> 
> Umm, I guess my 575W PSU is a bit much?
> 
> My rig is terribad, cant wait for Ivy Bridge...


Not really. It can only put out about 250 watts without going way out of spec and ripple that is off the charts. They blow up at around 320 watts. I'm surprised it can even run that rig without causing all sorts of problems.


----------



## douglatins

Im at 202%


----------



## moneeb

i will definatly make this club but calculator not working for me cant load cpu info http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp









check sig rig









ill try again later


----------



## Phaedrus2129

You could also use my guide, and anything more than 30% over my recommendation is pointless overkill.


----------



## born2bwild

Can we form an "Underkill" PSU club?

I'll be in with -15%.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moneeb;13956735*
> i will definatly make this club but calculator not working for me cant load cpu info http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try again later


Socket 1155 (Sandy Bridge) is at the very bottom of the CPU list instead of before Socket 1156 where you expect it to be.


----------



## Najentus

I'm in with 176%

Minimum draw of 680 watts.

Real draw of 687 with unigine heaven and intel burn test running.


----------



## hi-yield

Yeah, I suppose mine might be considered "fluff." I'm ready for upgrades though!


----------



## moneeb

205watt 1000w psu = 487%


----------



## carzy56

750 watt corsair psu 
750watts/ recommended wattage 414 x 100=181%
minimum psu wattage is 364








This power supply is going to be more than enough for my future upgrades


----------



## Desertman123

275% DD

650W PSU, minimum is 236w. I need to trick out my system.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

0CALEFACTION0- 170%
650W PSU ... 382W Usage.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Im in
(1200W/448W)*100=268%


----------



## claymanhb

Count me in! 179%!

Until I get a second 570....


----------



## SkullTrail

I'm in:

I entered the specs of the proposed computer, not the one I'm currently running since I still have my old 60-100W 8500GT.









Minimum PSU Wattage: 375 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 425 Watts

Power Supply Wattage: 775 Watts

Difference in Wattage: 400 Watts (350 Watts Recommended)


----------



## Butter on Toast

850w PSU
Max Load = 520 min 570 recommended
overkill by 163.46%


----------



## 100PARIK

1000W - Thermaltake PSU

872W - Recommended Minimum

922W - Recommended PSU

114.67% - Overkill


----------



## Spooony




----------



## hkitty

Heheh, I'm not in this club.

That power supply calculator says the minimum possible is a 520w, recommend 570.

I'm using a Corsair HX520, in the real world though, maxing CPU and GPU consumes around 400w~ AC, so the DC requirements are somewhat less.

Q9550 @ 3.8
8GB RAM
7 HDDs
1 SSD
Radeon 4890... and so on


----------



## Jeppzer

Minimum PSU Wattage: 831 W
PSU Strider st1500
1500 / 831 = 1,805 = 180%

I'm in!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100PARIK;14127807*
> 1000W - Thermaltake PSU
> 
> 872W - Recommended Minimum
> 
> 922W - Recommended PSU
> 
> 114.67% - Overkill


Sorry man, that's not an overkill PSU.


----------



## Tricky

1000/441 = 2.2676 X 100 = 226.76%

Ultra X3 still running strong


----------



## MartynRE

Power supply = 500w
minimum power consumption = 238w

I'm somewhere around 210%


----------



## Dukman

Recommended minimum: 739w

Recommended PSU: 789w

Ultra X4 1200w = 162%


----------



## flyingsaucers

Oh I'm in like Flynn.

Ultra x4 1050w/487 = 2.11 * 100 =

211%


----------



## quite.

Why in the hell did I think I needed a 650? lol.
First build and got a good price on an OCZ Modxstream..
This will change; I have a 6450 in temporarily until August.
Min watts = 268
Recommended watts = 318

600/268 = 2.2388 * 10 = *223.8%*


----------



## knoxy_14

1200/471 2.54
254%


----------



## Starbomba

Sig rig recommended PSU: 450w
PSU: 750w (TruePower New 750w)
750/450=1.67*100=167% overkill

Got PSU from here. It was this PSU, or woeful ATX v1.3 PSU.
Overkill > Fried PC


----------



## suicideidiot321

im in, my sig rig is

minimum-515
Coolermaster GX750

750/515=1.45

145% overkill


----------



## Smoblikat

I just did that PSU test, it said i needed an 886w PSU to run my rig, what a joke.


----------



## UnitedExpress4180

Well, I have a 750TX psu...
Says I only need a 321 watt psu for my system the way it will be once I get it running, and only 448 once I upgrade the gpu to a GTX 560 Ti...
Either way, that's 233% overkill right now, with a minimum 167% overkill








Gimme le' siggy


----------



## JaRi

im in! 378watt max power consumption


----------



## JaRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14527038*
> im in, my sig rig is
> 
> minimum-515
> Coolermaster GX750
> 
> 750/515=1.45
> 
> 145% overkill


thats not enough ? you need 160 percent to join the club ..


----------



## razr m3

144% for my 775 rig


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaRi;14546620*
> thats not enough ? you need 160 percent to join the club ..


that throws me off, because the list has people with %139


----------



## Oozypunk

Ill join! lol

326w was my min.
750/326 = 2.3 * 100 = 230%


----------



## Metaldude

Why not? 228% overkill here, although I'm definitely in that "I'll use it eventually" group. I might actually even mean it.....


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metaldude;14562956*
> Why not? 228% overkill here, although I'm definitely in that "I'll use it eventually" group. I might actually even mean it.....


lol... i was in the group too running a single 470 when i got my PSU... it now runns 3x 5870s and a 5850 all OCed at least 100MHz (dont ask what they are used for as i dont want another thread cleaned







)


----------



## NKrader

247%

344w @ Full Load. 850w PSU.


----------



## jetpak12

ooo! Me too, me too!

190% - 524 watts on 1000W PSU.


----------



## Sauce Boss

In. 650/285 = 2.28 x 100 = 228%


----------



## EAPidgeon

I'm in although i'm using the part's I still need to build in for this requirement sometime this weekend.

218% Minimum Overkill--197% Recommended Overkill


----------



## polar

Quote:


> system type:1 physical cpu
> motherboard:High end - desktop
> cpu:Intel core i5-2500k 3300 mhz sandy bridge
> overclocked:4800 mhz, 1.46 v
> cpu utilization (tdp):90% tdp
> 
> ram:4 sticks ddr3 sdram
> video card:Nvidia geforce gtx 460 768mb
> video type:Sli
> 
> attention: For personal, non-commercial use only
> 
> ide hdd 7200 rpm:1 hdd
> scsi hdd 10,000 rpm:1 hdd
> 
> flash ssd:1 drive
> blu ray bd-re/dvd/cd:1 drive
> 
> usb:2 devices
> 
> fans
> led: 4 fans 120mm; 1 fan 140mm;
> 
> keyboard and mouse:Yes
> 
> system load:90 %
> 
> minimum psu wattage:516 watts
> recommended wattage:566 watts


176.67%


----------



## geek12

Add Me: geek12 - 850W/395W = 2.15... = 215%


----------



## wongwarren

500W PSU for a 258W maximum power consumption system - Am I in?


----------



## broke

im not sure if ive done the math right... 494%...

usage 593W and i own a 1200W PSU


----------



## vinton13

Add me!
Power supply = 850w
minimum power consumption = 502w

I'm 169%

System:
http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=42671


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> System Type:1 physical CPU
> Motherboard:High End - Desktop
> CPU:Intel Core i7-920 2667 MHz Bloomfield
> Overclocked:3600 MHz, 1.37 V
> CPU Utilization (TDP):90% TDP
> 
> RAM:3 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
> Video Card:NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS 384MB
> Video Type:Single Card
> 
> ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY
> 
> Regular SATA:1 HDD
> Green SATA:1 HDD
> 
> Blu Ray BD-RE/DVD/CD:1 Drive
> 
> USB:2 Devices
> 
> Fans
> Regular: 2 Fans 120mm; 2 Fans 140mm;
> LED: 3 Fans 120mm;
> 
> Keyboard and mouse:Yes
> 
> System Load:90 %
> 
> Minimum PSU Wattage:337 Watts
> Recommended Wattage:387 Watts


This is a pretty great club for those of us willing to share our inability to spend wisely









Comes to 312% for me with my 1050W power supply.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f;14724115*
> This is a pretty great club for those of us willing to share our inability to spend wisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes to 312% for me with my 1050W power supply.


speak for yourself

I got my TPQ 850w brand new for $60


----------



## andrews2547

andrews2547 - 228%

I think I am in lol I only need 328W


----------



## FullFlash

My rag is consumption according to eXtreme Power Supply Calculator
Minimum PSU Wattage:434 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 484 W
Running Cooler Master 1200 W
1200/484 * 100 = 248%


----------



## tincanman

LOL 297W minimum psu wattage
750/297 * 100% = 252.5%
xD I feel so stupid for buying such an overkill.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Lol..
The calculator says 247 min and 297 recommended for me, and mine is 585 watts.

237% if using the min, 197% if using the recommended amount.


----------



## Stuuut

I think i'm in








got an XFX Black Edition 850w
850/398 *100 = 213%


----------



## Sovereign

I'm in -- PC Power and Cooling 850SSI (850w in case that's not obvious).

Calculator says I need 502w (so I'm 169% of what I realistically require).


----------



## mad87645

i qualify for this club

my system max power is 313w and i have an ocz 750w fatal1ty psu









thats 239% over


----------



## Pryda

My systems minimum PSU wattage: 660W 
I got a 1050W PSU which means: 159%


----------



## jasonlava

Count me in!

Dell XPS 720 - 750w of fail! 
Given to me as a gift. It's the thought that counts, I guess.

Core 2 Quad Q6600
3gb DDR2 
750gb HD (Seagate)
DVD/CDRW
DVD RW
Nvidia 8800 GT

Minimum System Wattage = 297w

252% Overkill!

Ya. That counts!


----------



## derpy_hooves

1000watt PSU 612 needed so 163%. Well at least there's room for upgrades...


----------



## Xyro TR1

Minimum PSU Wattage: 631W
Currently installed: 850W
Percentage: *135%*
System: http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=28040

I guess I'm pretty efficient... >.>


----------



## doomlord52

Im in.
Minimum PSU Wattage: 668w
Currently Installed: 1200w
Percentage: 179%


----------



## oec88

How about mine? I'm very new in this stuff.

i7 2600k
x1 Harddisk SATA II
x2 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
GeForce GTX 580
MSI P67A-GD55
DVD Combo Drive
HAF-922 with Fans

My power supply is Silverstone Strider 1000w GOLD, am I in?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Hmm let's see....Count me in for sure.

PSU: AX1200W
Minimum PSU Wattage: 415W
Percentage: 289%


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oec88*


How about mine? I'm very new in this stuff.

i7 2600k
x1 Harddisk SATA II
x2 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
GeForce GTX 580
MSI P67A-GD55
DVD Combo Drive
HAF-922 with Fans

My power supply is Silverstone Strider 1000w GOLD, am I in?


Look at the first post, it has got instructions on how to work out if your PSU is overkill







and welcome to OCN


----------



## oec88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Look at the first post, it has got instructions on how to work out if your PSU is overkill







and welcome to OCN


Got mine already.

My rig watt usage 483w

1000/483 = 2.07*100 = *207%*


----------



## Big-Pete

big pete 260%


----------



## goobergump

Goobergump - 183%

"Nah need for a quad, games don't use it, nah no need for sli, only on a 19" lcd, nah no need for raid, I don't mind waiting, no need for a water kit, I don't like the risk anyway, but Ima pick up this corsair 650 just incase I change my mind."


----------



## Rebelord

I'm in. 
750w / 642w = 116%

Would have stayed with my TX650, but didnt have enought PCIe connections for my dual 4890s. =(


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;14871821*
> I'm in.
> 750w / 642w = 116%
> 
> Would have stayed with my TX650, but didnt have enought PCIe connections for my dual 4890s. =(


nice speakers, im using B&W DM601S3


----------



## limburatorul

I'm in

650/283*100=229%


----------



## yuksel911

in too








750/465*100 = 162%


----------



## audiofreak95

count me in
220%


----------



## TranquilTempest

236% for my sig rig, yay for low voltage OC.


----------



## SergeantSilent

I think I'm in.

650/482
135%


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:



OVERKILL PSU

Requirements to Join

Your PSU must exceed your wattage needs by 60% or 350w (or more).


that's only 35% over, or 135% of your needed wattage.
a 482w psu would yield 100%.


----------



## corhen

im in!

1000 Watts/431watt = 232%!

I have a 1000Watt Antec True-Power Quattro.

Had an 850, which is a reasonable ammount overhead (not evan 200%!) which broke, and they shipped me a brand new 1000Watt when i RMA'd i!


----------



## kzinti1

(1200/595)100=*201.68*
MY electricity is bought from here















Brunswick Nuclear Plant, Southport, NC


----------



## insyxion

ey yo what you use OVERKILL psu for? frying fries?


----------



## Ratjack

you can count me in. PSU 1000w. Rig wattage 481 watts. 207%


----------



## Fatalrip

I am in recommended 467 and i have an 850 watt. 182%


----------



## ieatchairs

I'm in. 750w PSU for 350w consumption. 214%


----------



## Malici0us

I'm in!

PSU 700w / 320w = 218% (9800 GTX+)

Soon to be..

PSU 700w / 366w = 191% (GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC)


----------



## Xyxox

Xyxox - 69%

On my sig rig. Require 590W, using 850W PSU.


----------



## Worple

PSU 1500w / 725=203%


----------



## Onex

psu 600 / 467 = 128%


----------



## kscaveman

Count me in!









456w with a 1000w PSU = 219%


----------



## ryanbob1234

Count me in 284out of 650 = 229%


----------



## mgrman

Me too, 446/760= 170%


----------



## eatRAMEN

You can count me in also.

PSU 750w/404w = 185%


----------



## methy

1020w PSU / 629 minimum = 162%


----------



## Jim888

sigh...I didnt think I was soo bad...and I just down graded from 850 to 750!

750/265--205%


----------



## greed

mj1100/178w minimum = 632%

c2d + ddr2 + 5770 + ssd (30gb) + 1 fan , no drives


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greed*


mj1100/178w minimum = 632%

c2d + ddr2 + 5770 + ssd (30gb) + 1 fan , no drives


lol... thats impressive







... and what mobo is that in ur pic?







must have...


----------



## greed

its an experimental board from asus, 1366 socket + 2011 socket.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greed;15123232*
> its an experimental board from asus, 1366 socket + 2011 socket.


lol... thats amazing... especially the three sets of channels







... i cant wait to see how much RAM they will be able to fit in 2011 server boards... 8GB per DIM with a minimum of 16 DIMs for dual CPU.. then people will get all crazy and be able to fit 12+ DIMs per socket... even at 12 per, thats 192GB of actual ram









EDIT: just relized that its just the quad channel split in half, but still


----------



## SilentKilla78

850w/239w = 355.7%
I think that may just be overkill..


----------



## ASUSfreak

(1000W/719W)*100= 139%

Hmmm it isn't used at full potential... Must buy a pair of GTX580


----------



## RickyOG90

Hey I want to join!







I have an XFX 850W Pro Core Edition PSU and I extreme Power Supply Calculator says that my rig requires 685W recommended.

So 850/685 = 1.24 = 124.08%

Proof:


----------



## ApollyonXD

I'm in








1000/376=2.65~
2.65~*100=256%~
yay


----------



## TKNOHCKR

I got 286w for my minimum. I have a 1600w Ultra X3 PSU

So 1600/286 = 5.59

5.59*100 = 559%

OverKill................ I think not!


----------



## Derek1387

derek1387-214%


----------



## chinmi

wohooooooooooo..... count me in on that list..... using only 711 watts but using Corsair AX 1200... so... mine is at :

1200 / 711 * 100% = 169%

damn that's a waste of psu power.... hmmm... better get another 6990 on my rig then....


----------



## quadx

860w PSU = ~450w

I used a power meter on the wall, NOT software.


----------



## Arizonian

Arizonian - 234%

447 Minimum 497 Maximum w/Corsair HX 1050 Watt = 234%

_*IF* I were to run a second 580 SLI_

629 Minimum 679 Maximum w/Corsair HX 1050 Watt = 166%

Not that I want to join because after seeing the others on the home page for the most part I'm pretty modest.


----------



## fyziqs

I'm in! lol








520/267 = 194.7%


----------



## Xyro TR1

Lol, with the new parts I REALLY don't qualify...

Recommended wattage: 894
Actual wattage: 850

Oops~!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15332812*
> Lol, with the new parts I REALLY don't qualify...
> 
> Recommended wattage: 894
> Actual wattage: 850
> 
> Oops~!


----------



## Blitos

I'm in!
Minimum=387W
PSU=850W

=> 219%

Looks like I've got power to spare yet


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitos*


I'm in!
Minimum=387W
PSU=850W

=> 219%

Looks like I've got power to spare yet











I only get 183% there...


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

well, I was in the club last time I looked here...

so I figure I will post again under new rules for calculation

min 330w
have 750w

750/330 = 2.27 * 100 = 227% if I read the explanation of the math right....


----------



## macsters

min 475

have 1000

1000/475= 210%

edit: had tdp set to 100%, recalculated at 90%, also my vcore was set too high:

min 425

have 1000

1000/425= 235%


----------



## quite.

Not in this club anymore







Found a $30 400w Antec on Newegg on clearance and threw it in. Working great so far. 
Min watts 346
Recommended 396w
My PSU - 400w 
400/346 = 115% or *15% overkill *


----------



## Rmerwede

Rmerwede - 205%

Requirement = 414w
PSU = HX850

What?! It was only $6 more than the HX750 at Amazon lol!

If this club is still going, please add me whenever.

Thanks!


----------



## vitality

I'm probably a bit overkill, better safe than sorry


----------



## Mayor Winters

Min = 421W

PSU = 700W

166,2%

Always liked to have spare power


----------



## michi119

seems like i'm in
Min = 293W
PSU = 750W
Percent: 255.97%

soon to be changed tho to ~186% (will update then tho)


----------



## WC_EEND

I think I qualify:

min power consuption: 369W

PSU wattage: 800W

Percent: 216,8%


----------



## rafety58

count me in, 650/371 = 1.75 * 100 = 175%


----------



## Checkered

Minimum PSU wattage = 490W

(1200/490)*100=245%


----------



## PR-Imagery

Folding rig
Min= 301w

(850/301)*100= 282%

Sig rig
Min=339w

(1000/339)*100=294%


----------



## Stanley Ipkiss

I win/am in

I think you can figure it out with my system specs

Only running 2 case fans a hard drive gtx460 & i5 2500k with an Enermax Revo85+ 1020W, lol


----------



## EditeD

Holy cow, my 1500 strider hasnt got much load.. 397 watts average according to the calc.









That makes 377%.

Oh well.


----------



## VoodooActual

800 / 478 = 1.67364017 = 167%.

Shouldn't of got my PSU.. not because of the wattage, because I forgot to check whether it was modular >.>


----------



## pLuhhmm

425w usage out of 850w PSU.

850/425 = 2 * 100 = 200


----------



## smund3

I'm in








369W usage on a 800W PSU.

Trusty python says:
(800/369)*100 = 216.8021680216802


----------



## victorzamora

I'm totally in!!

1000W/368W*100 = 272%

Wow, I thought I was a lot more overkill than it seems like I am.


----------



## dmckoy

lol ouch . i baught this PSU for future proofing.

*850w/270w* *100 = 314.81


----------



## X-Country Dude96

850W/463W= 184%(rounded up from 1.835)


----------



## boogschd

assuming i did this right

650w / 446w = 1.4573991 * 100 = 145.73991%


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Just hit mine with the kill-a-watt. AX 850, 400W in full screen native res furmark (+20 powertune).
300W under normal full tilt (folding) use.

Looks like I need to add that 2nd 6950.


----------



## veritas-truth

veritas-truth - 221%

900/406 - What can I say, I saw the Rocketfish 900W on the recommended PSU thread, read the reviews and saw it on Amazon for 40 bucks and couldn't pass it up


----------



## bufu994

im like 335% in

















































i feel so ******ed


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994*
> 
> im like 335% in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel so ******ed


lol... dont... i was once at like 900%, but i then got 3 GPUs and was at like 105%







... im sure youll find a way to use it


----------



## NKrader

390watts --> 1000watts =

256%

YAYYAY


----------



## lucas4

In. TX650.

%= 188%


----------



## NONOPUST

TX750w/391 = 1.918158567774936061381074168798 x 100

Or essentially 192%










(upgrading now though so will go way down)


----------



## the~faithless

I'm in.
Minimum = 322
Recommended = 372
What I have = 750
% overhead = 201%


----------



## megahmad

I think I am in due to my 800w Odin with my sig rig


----------



## Matt-Matt

Do we use recommended or minimal PSU wattage?

Anyway assuming recommended 750/403 *100 = 186%

So i'm not going to worry about my PSU running out of juice for anything now!
Except quadfire 580's


----------



## MGX1016

Yeah I have a 650 but need 440.. About 147%

I'm in.


----------



## hazarada

that calculator is full of ****, it says my rig draws 409w while it wouldn't even boot with the 550w psu at the time (and no it wasnt a noname piece of crap), now running still the same rig and 800w, i guess that qualifies me?


----------



## Lanathide

I'm in: I've got 275w system pull and a 900w psu









327% I think


----------



## Nitrogannex

If im doing this right (and i think i am) I have a 243w system (min/ 60% load/ no cap aging) on a 1050 watt PSu, equaling 432% (and thats throwing a velociraptor i have yet to order on there







) its actually probably lower seeing as the 960t wasn't listed either


----------



## trumpet-205

Let's see. My current system pulls 260 W during folding. With a 630 W PSU, that like 370 W overkill. I plan to get a 500 W 80 Plus Gold PSU in the future though.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Let's see. My current system pulls 260 W during folding. With a 630 W PSU, that like 370 W overkill. I plan to get a 500 W 80 Plus Gold PSU in the future though.


If you're gonna fork out for a new 500W PSU you'd be better off getting a decent 650W. Incase one day you need to upgrade. You'll save yourself a bit


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> If you're gonna fork out for a new 500W PSU you'd be better off getting a decent 650W. Incase one day you need to upgrade. You'll save yourself a bit


I'm pretty sure I won't do SLI/CF settings. And the only next upgrade of my rig will be IB i5-3570K.


----------



## PureBlackFire

I'm in. As calculated 201%. In reality it's more like 315%.


----------



## Hamy144

I'm in 216w and have a tx750 so thats 750/216 * 100= 347%


----------



## dtfgator

I'm in. 560w consumption on a 1250w PSU


----------



## Ricwin

Awsome club idea.

My current rig, aparently, requires a minimum 267 watts. On my current 750 PSU this equals a 280% overkill?...









750 / 267 * 100 = 280.898876


----------



## zdude

1500W, 500W power needs 300%

300%


----------



## NKrader

changes

339w/1000w

294%


----------



## bruflot

243%








I'm using 344W of my 850W PSU


----------



## naved777

i am in







right now using roughly or even less than 650W

so 650/1200=1.84*100=184%


----------



## Atham

Cheap 400 watt for about 140W = 286%


----------



## AoHxBram

Drawing 921W from my 2 psu's , a 1kW and a 620W.

1620 / 921 x100% = *175.9%* overkilll


----------



## Matt-Matt

154.32% now, what does it have to be? 'cause when i upgrade i may be out of the club..
That's what another card does, i went from 183.37% to 154.32%...
Heh i could still run three of them









Actually if i stick to my plan and get a 77w i5... It'll use less power then my Q9400...
Winning!


----------



## Nioxic

i think i qualify.. but i dont know the power consumption of my computer. cant be higher than 500w


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nioxic*
> 
> i think i qualify.. but i dont know the power consumption of my computer. cant be higher than 500w


Read the OP.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nioxic*
> 
> i think i qualify.. but i dont know the power consumption of my computer. cant be higher than 500w


this,

Also i came back because i realised that even if i was running a i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz i'd still be over 150%... Wow time to upgrade to 2x 580's


----------



## greed

1017%

i670 + h55nusb3 + 1stick ddr3 (2gb) + 1ssd + hcp1200


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greed*
> 
> 1017%
> i670 + h55nusb3 + 1stick ddr3 (2gb) + 1ssd + hcp1200


HOLY...


----------



## Phenom_955

Lol. Were you incredibly bored when you built that? Or drunk? (yes, I noticed the beer bottle next to it)


----------



## greed

my previous setup died so i had to scrap everything i could find lol

organic beer is good. 5$ bottle lmao. yeah i got a bit drunk.


----------



## Phenom_955

Apparently my PSU isn't overkill, even though a 380W Seasonic would power this rig with room to spare (and that's not accounting for the fact it spends more time in light load situations than at 100%).


----------



## luca717

1200w psu, minimum psu wattage of 602

after the math= 199.33%

am i in? looool

edit: how am i going to know if im in or not?


----------



## kyle7412

I was thinking on buying the ax 1200w... should I do it?!?!??!


----------



## greed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412*
> 
> I was thinking on buying the ax 1200w... should I do it?!?!??!


yeah, i have 3 ax1200 they're really good


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Man I wish I could join... I do not have enough power for my rig atm... maybe I should start an underkill club. I got 662w for mine, and only a 500w PSU. Freezes when I play games lol.


Dude... i have a really crappy unit... max output on this thing is around 550W... PSU calc recommends me 750W... hence why i take out my second card when im gaming so that i can actually finish a match without crashing


----------



## Norse

that guide is very wrong tbh, reckons my old PC would need around 214 watts, but under benchmarking it only used 150


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Dude... i have a really crappy unit... max output on this thing is around 550W... PSU calc recommends me 750W... hence why i take out my second card when im gaming so that i can actually finish a match without crashing


New/Dual power supplies?


----------



## Locomotive

I have a modular Sirtec High Power 650 watts on an AMD X2 4200+ (65watts) + an ATI HD 4850 (~140watts). xD


----------



## AMD_Freak

518/1050 = 202% Seasonic x1050 = 518w


----------



## equlizer

well according to this calc im using 567watts which my kill-a-watt tells me 435w on full load. System in specs


----------



## deauboy16

I fit in! psu = 950 watt eXtreme says I need 568







thats positive 382 watts


----------



## Mazda6i07

Says 489w recommended Psu Wattage. So im at 245%


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> well according to this calc im using 567watts which my kill-a-watt tells me 435w on full load. System in specs


The calculator is theoretical, the kill-a-watt is actual. The PSU calculator is only a reference, and it does indeed give the worst case scenario. So you buy a good power supply! Rather then get an under-powered one..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Others are saying it's recommending too much but for me it's too little. It says only 294 watts for my sig rig (I had to pick a similar CPU because mine isn't on there) Even if I put in an FX8150 and 2 GTX580s it only says 600 watts o.o

Going by that number I'm 238% overkill. But going by the number I get from the OCN PSUcalc (It reccomends 450 watts) I'm 155% overkill.


----------



## Genyx

1000watt PSU, 544 watts being used acording to that website.

So Genyx = 183%


----------



## Angrybutcher

My Budget BOINCer has a Seasonic Platinum 860. This rig will change tomorrow, but as of today.....

Minimum PSU Wattage: 291 W
Recommended
PSU Wattage: * 341 W


----------



## Locomotive

Sig Rig. Minimum PSU Wattage - 267Watts. Current PSU -> Corsair TX650 v2.

Sooo... The Overkill is = 243.44%


----------



## akromatic

Hmm my system isnt a high end desktop but rather an mini itx bench box

http://imgur.com/a/vofeY

Specs:
gigabyte H67 itx
2x 4GB DDR3 ram
G620 intel pentium
2.5" laptop drive
seasonic X750

since my CPU and HDD isnt listed as an option i'd choose the next closest ie intel G530 , anyway results = 90W minimum ( i know uses far less)

so 750/90 = 8.33333* 100% = 833.33% overkill


----------



## Liighthead

do i count? 1000watt strider plus

with a 460 450 and 2600k... thats what 400w?

EDIT: good guess? lol caculator says 404watts

how you work out the %? psu is 1000watts rig uses 404watts..


----------



## xaviergzz

sig rig

minimum psu wattage 266
current psu corsair silent pro gold 1200w
overkill = 451%


----------



## saint19

Current rig.

Minimum on web page = 383W
Recommended = 433W
Current PSU = Corsair AX1200W

So, 1200W/383W = 3.133 * 100% = 313%


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Ha ha this is insanely wrong...I know my rig with a G530 is not pulling 405w at all...not even close.
Says my 2500k and 2550k rigs are 650-700 lol


----------



## Froix

Minimum Wattage: 295 watts
PSU: 550 watts

So that gives me 186.44%.

Are we calculating it right though? If I go 295/550, that's 53.63% of my PSU being used at minimum. Wouldn't that mean I'm exceeding my needs by *46.37%*?


----------



## albatross_

Minimum PSU Wattage: 479 W
PSU Wattage: 860W

860/479 = 1.80 = 180%


----------



## Strat79

Didn't go to the website, but my Kill-A-Watt reads 394w from the wall at full load with 7 thread Prime load and Kombustor doing an extreme burn in. 8 thread prime will lower the GPU usage to less than 50% and I get an overall lower power usage than 7 Thread Prime. That is with OC's. So....

*850/394=215.7%*

I was quite surprised at how low it was honestly. Figured closer to 500w when both were full bore. May try out that website and see how much it is off, just curious how close it comes.


----------



## Fatality_

Mine is pretty Overkill.

1050w PSU
436w minimum

1050/436 = *240.83*


----------



## mnkeyprince

in!

my min wattage: 570w

my PSU rated wattage: 1350w (known to be able draw more reliably)

570/1350 = 2.368


----------



## xaviergzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> Didn't go to the website, but my Kill-A-Watt reads 394w from the wall at full load with 7 thread Prime load and Kombustor doing an extreme burn in. 8 thread prime will lower the GPU usage to less than 50% and I get an overall lower power usage than 7 Thread Prime. That is with OC's. So....
> *850/394=215.7%*
> I was quite surprised at how low it was honestly. Figured closer to 500w when both were full bore. May try out that website and see how much it is off, just curious how close it comes.


the web site is pretty accurate, it tell me that the minimum for my setup is 266 watts... I measured my using an amp meter and did the math (watts=voltage*amps) and my rig is pulling 229~242(1.9 to 2.0 amps @ 121v) under prime95

1200/242*100=495% overkill

EDIT: anyone using an amp meter?


----------



## Adhunt

1000w Silverstone Strider

extreme rates it at a 541W minimum system.

185%


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

my SeaSonic S12II 620w

*620/434=142%*

Why did I buy this?


----------



## King Who Dat

750w. AX1200 ftw.


----------



## Sodalink

850/516 = 164%

Over a year and my budget has not permitted me to ever go crossfire/sli for more than a week and not having to sell my cards.


----------



## Forrester

in lol

sig rig

1000/553=*180%*


----------



## Rezern

I'm in as well

1200/475=*252%*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1200/538 = 223%


----------



## funfortehfun

389 min. power consumption, for a 218.51% overkill factor


----------



## jrl1357

My psus normal, my systems just underkill

Max power use (%100 tdp, %100 system load, %25 ageing) -281watts
Psu -550watts

Thats near the %100 percent mark even with everything max

No gpu+ no overclock = low power use


----------



## Codycjd

Minimum PSU: 376w (860/376*100)= 228.72%
Recommended: 426w (860/426*100)= 201.88%
PSUCalc v1.12: 500w (860/500*100)= 172%

Just got my new PSU. Didn't realize it was that overkill







.


----------



## WLL77

I'm in:
Minimum PSU wattage = 294w
PSU vs wattage = 750/294 = 2.55*100 = 255%


----------



## SIDWULF

I'm in, well my OCZ Fatal1ty 550W Power supply started to make a buzzing sound so i took no chances and went crazy and bought a Seasonic gold X760...quite expensive for "Peace of mind"







but i have a 680 GTX in there so i was just trying to protect my investment by making another large investment.

sigh


----------



## man from atlantis

Minimum: (1000/426)*100) = 235%
Recommended: (1000/476)*100 = 211%


----------



## afropelican

Psu 700 watt
minimum wattage 248 watt
maths: 700/ 248 = 2.82
2.35*100 = 282%
Count me in!!!

afropelican - 282%


----------



## crankdatstereo

210 min wattage and just bought an ocz fatality 750w which puts me at 357%! lol


----------



## evgasrx

1200W/396 * 100 = 305%


----------



## Darth Oscar

Darth Oscar - 191%
950/495


----------



## ewitte

Not sure how those things are calculated mine says 453W minimum on my 650W PSU but I have to try really hard to hit 275W on a killawatt. I've actually been able to get it to idle under 90W.


----------



## Blaze0303

153%

488w usage on a 750w Silverstone Strider Plus 750


----------



## barkinos98

I qualify! I have a GX650 and according to the link in the OP, i use 273W (Athlon 640,HD4650) and when math is done, nearly 238% is unused, so i do qualify. also if i do, can i add the sig to my sig?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I qualify! I have a GX650 and according to the link in the OP, i use 273W (Athlon 640,HD4650) and when math is done, nearly 238% is unused, so i do qualify. also if i do, can i add the sig to my sig?


Nvm mistake


----------



## Victus

Using a Silverstone 1000w PSU.


----------



## piemasterp

If this is still going, put me down for it.
piemasterp - 223%


----------



## Hokies83

Well i got a 1200 watt psu and im using 864 watts of it. Dam power sucking 590s..


----------



## Phenom_955

Well, now that I've swapped my HX520 PSU for a TX650 I'm in







Even the worst case usage of my signature PC is ~390W (going by the OP's metric I'm a 164%) , and I'm nowhere near that 99.9% of the time.


----------



## StormProtocol

Corsair AX1200 / 565 recommended minimum
212%

where the haters be? lol

I'm so in


----------



## Eibhilin

910/357 = 255%


----------



## 5prout

5prout - 220%

850/385


----------



## carolina new be

I am in as well with

CNB-232%

1000/431=232 %

CNB


----------



## Ardalista

I'm in...

Ardalista - 144%

700/486 = 144%


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Lukegrimbley - 181%


----------



## broadbandaddict

broadbandaddict - 198%

I got 504W total for my system which is not correct. I pull 575W through my UPS (peak load, Prime95 and EVGA Precision OC Scanner) and that is with my 30" and 24" hooked up. If I take them off it drops about 200W (75W for the 24" and 125W for the 30"). So with my actual draw (375W) and 1000W PSU I get 267%.


----------



## Phenom_955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> broadbandaddict - 198%
> I got 504W total for my system which is not correct. *I pull 575W through my UPS* (peak load, Prime95 and EVGA Precision OC Scanner) and that is with my 30" and 24" hooked up. If I take them off it drops about 200W (75W for the 24" and 125W for the 30"). So with my actual draw (375W) and 1000W PSU I get 267%.


Your PSU won't be 100% efficient though, so take off about 15% first.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenom_955*
> 
> Your PSU won't be 100% efficient though, so take off about 15% first.


Would it be less since it's a platinum certified PSU?


----------



## Phenom_955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Would it be less since it's a platinum certified PSU?


If it's a good Platinum unit, you're looking at about 90% efficiency. That's still a 10% difference in what it draws from the wall vs what the PC actually uses. Assuming the 375W figure is correct, that would be about 415W from the wall. There'll be some efficiency loss with the UPS as well.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenom_955*
> 
> If it's a good Platinum unit, you're looking at about 90% efficiency. That's still a 10% difference in what it draws from the wall vs what the PC actually uses. Assuming the 375W figure is correct, that would be about 415W from the wall. There'll be some efficiency loss with the UPS as well.


Ah OK that makes sense. It's a Seasonic Platinum, should be 90% then. As for the figure that is what the computer is drawing, the UPS has an LCD that shows "OUTPUT 575W" so that would mean the computer and monitors are drawing 575W correct? That would mean that the computer is actually only drawing ~340W right? 375W (UPS Output) * 90% (PSU Efficiency) = 337.5W. Right?

I'm not trying to be right or anything I just don't know a lot about these things and it has always interested me. Thanks.


----------



## Phenom_955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Ah OK that makes sense. It's a Seasonic Platinum, should be 90% then. As for the figure that is what the computer is drawing, the UPS has an LCD that shows "OUTPUT 575W" so that would mean the computer and monitors are drawing 575W correct? That would mean that the computer is actually only drawing ~340W right? 375W (UPS Output) * 90% (PSU Efficiency) = 337.5W. Right?
> I'm not trying to be right or anything I just don't know a lot about these things and it has always interested me. Thanks.


It'd be easier to use a multimeter to get a reading for just the PC.


----------



## saint19

Just as site note, I currently have the following PSUs:

1) Corsair AX1200W = 1200W
2) Fractal Desing Tesla R2 1000W = 1000W
3) Thermaltake TR2-RX 650W = 650W

Total = 2850W, of those I only use ~500W....


----------



## vincent198

1250/417=2.997=299.7%

Atm i have:

1250/240=5.208333=520.8%

This is becouse atm i have a ATI 4770 installed but, my AMD 6950 arrives tomorrow so the higher percentage only counts.


----------



## Testier

What about GPU OCs? Also, I am not too usre about my DVD, fans, and HDD.


----------



## iama842

I have a 800w psu
800/380= 2.10= 210%


----------



## Jeremy1998

I have an AX850.The fan comes on at 50%. My fan never comes on. Even under full load.

Therefore, I have 850 watts and my system uses 425 watts.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

My AX850 fan will come on with 330-350w of load after a while. Once it heats up the fan does run, although I can't hear it over anything else.


----------



## Wattser93

750/411 = 1.82 * 100 = 182%

Count me in.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I have a Corsair HX1050 for my System



















1050/626 = 1.68 * 100 = 168%


----------



## Boinz

Can I join?









650w/469w = 1.38X100 = 138%


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

This hopefully will get me in. Here are my 4 rigs:

For "The Betty": 1000w PSU, 585w calculated = 170.94%

For "Slave Driver": 750w PSU, 391w calculated = 191.82%

For "Red Devil": 850w PSU, 393w calculated = 216.28%

For "The Old Lady": 920w PSU, 368w calculated = 250.00%


----------



## ChaosAD

I wanted to buy an ax650 for this build. But neither the 650 or the 750 was in stock and the shop sold me the ax850 is a price i couldnt resist. So here is my overkill at 850/399=2.130=213% But its not my fault


----------



## rgrwng

I have an AMD A8-3870+ 8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM and a 6500 GPU. i use a Corsair AX1200 for it.


----------



## byteninja2

Delete.


----------



## MME1122

Can I join? I've got a Seasonic x750, just calculated 225 W, so that's 333%









And after I calculate adding some upgrades I plan, 400 W, which is 188%. I plan on a second HDD, an SSD, a 670 (they only had 680, but I plan on OCing the 670 so...) and a couple more fans.


----------



## LostKauz

I barely dont qualify 700w psu. Max consumption is 371. 53% damn

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenom_955

Well, I don't qualify any more as I upgraded to a Geforce GTX460


----------



## everlast4291987

i'm in with 197.2386587771203 for 507watts with a 1000watt psu but it should be my score should be higher as i have a gtx 670 and selected a gtx 680 as it was not there


----------



## Onions

so in between cases and vc i had my 920 setup stock with one ssd and a hdd and some fans with a 4350 and my antec 1200w oc edition psu.. at one point i pulled 1350w outta this sucker and let me tell you this rig under load pulled 250w XD

math
1200/219

547.95%


----------



## ApollyonXD

In with 2.0325 from 1000w/492w.
203.25% difference of 508w


----------



## MGF Derp

O I am in. 1000W and 500W consumption gives me 200% nice.


----------



## Onions

so for kicks i plugged my 1200w antec psu into my APC neo-itx..... epic overkill XD 13 w usage out of 1200 o my im not even gonan do the math


----------



## Reptile

Didn't expect to win an AX1200 on ebay; Put it in my folding rig with an 870 and 5770 = 276w

434% lol


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

According to eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite, my rig should use 497W at a minimum wattage. and since i have a AX1200 =

1200/497 ~ 2,41 * 10 = 240%


----------



## shilka

Extreme Outervision says mine uses 552-602 watts under max load and i have a Corsair AX1200 PSU


----------



## Hokies83

Im using 583 watts and have a 1200 watt psu what ever that equals lol.


----------



## Onions

so i tested my apc im pulling 3 w from the wall on my 1200 psu XD gg i win hahaha


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Oh yeah? I'm pulling 0W from my 65W laptop adapter. divide by zero win!


----------



## Ardalista

Upgraded my PSU due to going to SLI'd GTX580's to a Corsair AX1200

New result from PSU calc

Minimum PSU wattage 627w

1204 / 627 = 1.92 * 100 = 192%


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

GTX 570 and a stock (for now







) 3570k. with an 850W Silverstone Power Supply overkill enough?


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

I have yet to calculate but I am betting that my PSU is slightly overkill


----------



## CrashZero

1200 / 670 = 1.79 * 100 = 179%

I think that gets me in


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

In. 739 watts needed. 1500 watts have









1500 / 739 = 2.02 * 100 = 202%


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> In. 739 watts needed. 1500 watts have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 / 739 = 2.02 * 100 = 202%


Didn't even know they made 1500 watt PSU's! Nice setup BTW.


----------



## Zantrill

So take my sigrig, change out GPU for 680 FTW+ 4GB and change out H100 with water loop on CPU and GPU. Is this overkill for a Platinum 860W? Or will this match out just right?


----------



## Eric335

I have a 900W, and i need a minimum PSU of 359W lol

So, 900/359 = 2.506 *100 = *250.6% OVERKILL







*

Im going SLI in the future


----------



## whiskeycritic

whiskeycritic - 175%

686 draw, 1200 watt psu.

Bought the psu when I was running Phenom II and 2 GTX580 3GB. Moved to i7 3820 and 2 GTX680's and my power usage dropped over 200 watts.


----------



## funkmetal

Have 1200 Watts, need 512 Watts

1200/512 = 2.34

234%
Oh yeah, have over double of what I need


----------



## smex

1000/380=2.63 * 100 = 263% :/


----------



## Dienz

I'm in!

Silverstone ST1200G

1200 / 445 = 2.69 * 100 = 269%


----------



## The Storm

So I shouldn't feel bad for just purchasing a 1000w psu and according to the chart my minimum is 406? 1000/406=2.46*100= 246%








Currently using a 600w...maybe I should just stick with it lol


----------



## TSXmike

will be using an HX1000 in my "i5 in a box" setup.

percentage worked out to be 257%... nice!


----------



## braxsusriely

169%..

900W HCG from Antec -
System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: High End - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket AM3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3200 MHz Thuban
Overclocked: 4000 MHz, 1.47 V
CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP

RAM: 4 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 1GB
Video Card 2: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 1GB
Video Type: SLI
PPU: AGEIA PhysX PPU
ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY
USB: 3 Devices
Fans Regular: 3 Fans 120mm; LED: 1 Fan 120mm;
Keyboard and mouse: Yes
System Load: 90 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 482 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 532 Watts


----------



## ET900

My god, I just did this and my result is 241% haha...
Don't suppose I should be scared to add in a couple ssd's and another graphics card


----------



## Matt-Matt

Updated rig:

With my CPU overclock the way it is and the current state of my rig I need 466W, according to your rules to join I need 465W or less..
So does this mean I can join?









This is no troll post either..









Exact overkill percentage is 160%

EDIT: This doesn't take into account my 7950 overclock though.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

That calculators a bit off for me. I have a AX1200i. so thought i'd just give you some screenshots of the reported power.









I didnt buy this psu for the power i bought for the features.

I work it out at 288.75% right ?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Was i right.? this thread is on the quiet side.


----------



## DADDYDC650

268 percent here! Going to SLI 2 GTX 780's ASAP.


----------



## splinterize

750/453 * 100% = 165%

Not bad.


----------



## stahlhart

n/m, too efficient


----------



## Vlada011

I have EVGA NEX1500 W and my PC need 450-550w.
1KW Overkill. Let's say I need 650W in some crazy options with everything connect and heavy CPU and GPU in some peak during Furmark and Prime95 in same time.

Picture:



http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/2496/72267826.png


----------



## Chirpy

Just did the math, my Sig rig only needed about 600W power supply,

but my math says this - 1000/473 = 211.41 * 100 = 211%

I'm a bad man.


----------



## VABuckeye

I'm in.

Seasonic Platinum 1000

1000/591 = 169.20 x 100 = 169%


----------



## maxp779

I am so in...

Antec HCP 1200

1200 / 398 = 3.015 = 302%


----------



## jlhawn

my system only needs 850w per Corsair psu caculator but I am running a AX1200w


----------



## JTHMfreak

IN! my math = 2.55!


----------



## Animag771

Animag = 301%

850 (psu) / 282 (min) = 3.014

I'm in, just barely


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxp779*
> 
> I am so in...
> 
> Antec HCP 1200
> 
> 1200 / 398 = 3.015 = 302%


beat me by 0.001 which gives you that extra % from rounding


----------



## Darylrese

haha in please with my Corsair HX1050 for my sig rig. According to eXtreme Power Supply Calculator i should be using around 440w of my 1050w psu


----------



## maxp779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animag771*
> 
> beat me by 0.001 which gives you that extra % from rounding


lol


----------



## jktmas

Add me up



331 used on a 750w psu, sounds like i went overkill


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> That calculators a bit off for me. I have a AX1200i. so thought i'd just give you some screenshots of the reported power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt buy this psu for the power i bought for the features.
> 
> I work it out at 288.75% right ?


Looks right to me


----------



## Animag771

Why are some names in the list in red writing while most others are not? At first I thought it was if the user had over 300% but then I noticed a few names that don't reach that 300%. Also those names that don't reach the 300% which are marked in red are still lower than some of the names in black. So what's the deal with that???


----------



## SkeeterSkeeter

I have a Corsair 1050W?

400/1050 = 380%?

I will be overclocking and adding some more here in the next months so I might need to remove myself later but for now, OVERKILL!


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Add me up
> 
> 
> 331 used on a 750w psu, sounds like i went overkill


Sorry to back out so quick, but i just bought a new GTX570,


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkeeterSkeeter*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Corsair 1050W?
> 
> 400/1050 = 380%?
> 
> I will be overclocking and adding some more here in the next months so I might need to remove myself later but for now, OVERKILL!


Even with OC doubt your going to go under 160%


----------



## Stoogie

Minimum PSU Wattage: 541 W
PSU: Corsair HX 1050
194%

i'm in! XD


----------



## GTXJackBauer

GTXJackBauer - 226%
PSU - AX1200i
Minimum PSU Wattage - 530w





Edit: I don't understand but I never go like over 450 watts let alone barely touch 400w and this calculator says I need 530w. I have a monitoring program that tells me how much I'am demanding and how much is needed in the Corsair Link software. I just think the calculator is above and beyond my minimum requirements.


----------



## Radmanhs

im in!

203% over

369 watts required for a 850 watt psu


----------



## Radmanhs

does anyone know when we (I) will be added?


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> does anyone know when we (I) will be added?


No clue. I still haven't been added and it has been 2 weeks...


----------



## Quasimojo

Gonna have to add me to the list. 330W on a PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 1200W. It's almost embarrassing.....almost.









363%


----------



## Ashuiegi

i m at 600w on a corsair ax1200


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animag771*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> does anyone know when we (I) will be added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue. I still haven't been added and it has been 2 weeks...
Click to expand...

_"Edited by charliehorse55 - 4/24/11 at 11:13am"_

I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> _"Edited by charliehorse55 - 4/24/11 at 11:13am"_
> 
> I wouldn't get my hopes up.


That's the crazy thing...

charliehorse55:
"Last Online: 6 days, 11 hours ago"


----------



## mehta23

223% on my TX750V2 (upgraded to xfx xxx 750W)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cam51037

:O

Think I might blow most of the team members away with my score.

137W being used on a 750W PSU on my 24/7 folder, which is equal to 547%.

Just an OCed 2600k with nothing else in the machine, lol.


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> :O
> 
> Think I might blow most of the team members away with my score.
> 
> 137W being used on a 750W PSU on my 24/7 folder, which is equal to 547%.
> 
> Just an OCed 2600k with nothing else in the machine, lol.


Well that would put you in 3rd place. Though there are many members that have yet to be added to the list, so possibly a bit lower...


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> :O
> 
> Think I might blow most of the team members away with my score.
> 
> 137W being used on a 750W PSU on my 24/7 folder, which is equal to 547%.
> 
> Just an OCed 2600k with nothing else in the machine, lol.


i dont believe it, it has to be peak wattage



post a screenshot showing recommended psu wattage from the link on the first page of the thread


----------



## buffsportsman

I'm in with my Seasonic 1250-X at 350%.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> i dont believe it, it has to be peak wattage
> 
> 
> 
> post a screenshot showing recommended psu wattage from the link on the first page of the thread


Well I used a Kill-o-Watt meter to check mine right from the wall while doing folding.

But here's the screenshot, it's a bit different:


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> i dont believe it, it has to be peak wattage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post a screenshot showing recommended psu wattage from the link on the first page of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> Well I used a Kill-o-Watt meter to check mine right from the wall while doing folding.
> 
> But here's the screenshot, it's a bit different:
Click to expand...

I plugged in just your 2600K and 2-sticks of DDR3 RAM and it shows 189W without any drives, fans or anything else. I think you're doing something wrong. Make sure you select High End Desktop and 90% TDP.


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> I plugged in just your 2600K and 2-sticks of DDR3 RAM and it shows 189W without any drives, fans or anything else. I think you're doing something wrong. Make sure you select High End Desktop and 90% TDP.


If you look at his rig, he only has one 2GB stick of RAM and he is running an 8GB USB for his hard drive. He obviously did not calculate his overclock on his CPU though... His rig also shows that he is running a ASUS Radeon 7850, which may or may not still be valid. Below are the results of his rig. These do not include ANY fans that may be included, because that info was not listed.

I have plugged in his rig with only CPU (OC'd), 1 stick of RAM and 1 USB device, set to high end desktop at 90% TDP.
This is the result: 750 / 169 = 4.437 (444%)


This is the same settings, but with the 7850 that his rig shows: 750 / 265 = 2.830 (283%)


Regardless, he's still in the club. Though his own numbers seem to be somewhat questionable.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Im in,









1,250w PSU,
490w minimum PSU
255%


----------



## Nenkitsune

Hmm according to the calculator my system needs 424watts

I have an 850 watt psu

so a nice solid 200% for me.


----------



## DaveLT

Calculator 213W minimum, i use a M12II-750W PSU







so a nice solid 352%
And 110W on my HTPC on a S12II-520W so i have a 472%


----------



## Animag771

So, I have come to the conclusion that this thread will *NEVER* be updated. So if you are waiting for official validation, don't even bother.


----------



## Radmanhs

so we pretty much should just use the code as long as we apply...


----------



## Animag771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> so we pretty much should just use the code as long as we apply...


Yea pretty much, but of course don't use it unless you actually earned it.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animag771*
> 
> Yea pretty much, but of course don't use it unless you actually earned it.


obviously


----------



## jamonymo

can some one please help my xfx 850 psu poped with a spark when i put the plug back in and presed the swich on the back of the psu, i see a spark and there was a pop sound, my psu is still working my parts work hav e not put gameing load on the psu yet, i dont have a spare and need to use it for 2 weeks till i can buy a new one , i cant wait for aan rma as it takes weeks so i will buy one and then rma it

what do u think happend please advise me thank you


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> can some one please help my xfx 850 psu poped with a spark when i put the plug back in and presed the swich on the back of the psu, i see a spark and there was a pop sound, my psu is still working my parts work hav e not put gameing load on the psu yet, i dont have a spare and need to use it for 2 weeks till i can buy a new one , i cant wait for aan rma as it takes weeks so i will buy one and then rma it
> 
> what do u think happend please advise me thank you


BOOM! The PSU's nearing it's death if not dead. Something shorted and i'm surprised the breakers not tripped/fuse blew


----------



## DaveLT

delete


----------



## jamonymo

its 2 months old


----------



## jamonymo

i had just moved my pc from another house and took my 680 card out for safety reasons then put the card back in set it up and then it poped but its still working i will buy a new one in 2 weeks and just use it and hope it does not damage my very expencive new parts


----------



## hotwheels1997

Owning Seasonic G-650 (SSR-650RM)
Minimum PSU Wattage: 255 W
650/255=2,55*100=255%
I guess i'm in!


----------



## TheDoug

TheDoug - 446%

260w from calculator, so 1200/260 = 4.46 * 100 = 446%

I have a 1200w in my HTPC... (its the only psu I had laying around to put in it)


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Corsair HX1000, PSU Calculator tells me I'm running around 468w. So basically...

Sm0keydaBear - 213%


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> can some one please help my xfx 850 psu poped with a spark when i put the plug back in and presed the swich on the back of the psu, i see a spark and there was a pop sound, my psu is still working my parts work hav e not put gameing load on the psu yet, i dont have a spare and need to use it for 2 weeks till i can buy a new one , i cant wait for aan rma as it takes weeks so i will buy one and then rma it
> 
> what do u think happend please advise me thank you


Sounds like you just hear the pop when you plug the power cord in? I could be wrong, and if I am, I'm sure someone here will set me straight, but I don't think that's particularly uncommon. I will sometimes hear something similar when flipping on a light switch in my house. If your motherboard is like mine and many others, it's drawing power even when your PC isn't turned on. I think that pop you hear is just that electrical connection being made when the contacts in the cord are close enough (like 1mm) for electricity to jump to the contacts in the PSU.

If I'm wrong, then I also need to RMA my brand new PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 1200w PSU (not to mention replace a couple of the light switches in my house).


----------



## Ashuiegi

turn the psu and your sound equipment off when you plug it , do you stil have a pop ?
for the light switch it do that to at home too , it s not too good but it s not the end of the world.
where do you see a spark , near the plug or inside the psu ?
seems like something has moved inside it when you moved your computer , better rma if it s new and tell it came like that.


----------



## jamonymo

xfx told me to rma it, it still works but some think bad hapend as the pop was very loud when swiching the buton on at the back of the psu and there was a big spark of light as well


----------



## Deceit

According to my calculations, my power draw is 414w. I have a Seasonic Platinum 1000w PSU, so the total overkill wattage is 241%.


----------



## Moparman

I just did a build with a 1250w zx gold 3930k an 650 gpu. It will be a 3 gtx 680 setup later but for now it's way overkill.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Corsair TX 850

Minimum PSU Wattage: 399 W

850/399 = 2.1303

213%


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thermaltake TR2 700W

Minimum PSU Wattage: 315W

700/315= 222.222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222............%


----------



## atarione

I believe i should be in

extreme calc suggested minimum 358 watts

power supply Seasonic X-750

math... it is hard 750/358=2.095*100=209.5%


----------



## Syntaxvgm

I'm in for three of my desktops.
The first uses 432w and has a 600w power supply. (138%)
The second uses 253w and has a 550w power supply (217%)
the final uses 187w and has a 400w power supply. (213%)

Syntax21 - 217%


----------



## nightfox

Im in

Super flower golden green 800w
extreme calculator suggest minimum 376watts

800/376 = 2.128 x 100 = 212.8%


----------



## Icedragon34

Im in at 191.41% with 444w min and a 850w PSU


----------



## invincible20xx

what if i have an 1250w seasonic x series gold for a 3770k @ 4.5 + 2 x 7970's ? , would this count as an over kill ?
















how do i count my over kill percent i don't get it can some one calculate it for me lol


----------



## danilon62

Im in

Corsair HX750 80+Gold = 750 Watts

Total use at 90% load = 355

750/355 = 2,11*100 = 211%


----------



## Fieldsweeper

fieldsweeper - 226%


----------



## NKrader

"dedicated crunch" rig has 400%

rig pulls 250w from the wall while all cores at 100% and uses a seasonic 1000w platinum


----------



## Shadowline2553

I guess I'm in for now...
Corsair AX860 80+Platinum = 860Watts
Total Min Use = 446 Watts
860/446 = 1.92 * 100 = 192%
Though according to the Corsair Link software I'm even more overkill than that... the most I've ever seen my system draw when looking at the Link is 180 Watts... that would mean that I have a supply that is 477% overkill to my needs


----------



## xToFxREAPER

im in









corsair hx1050 watt minimum needed 564 = 186% overkill


----------



## Norse

Ragnarok build in sig but only 1 cpu. Whilst idling 125 watts, whilst in metro lsst light 95% gfx use its 300 watts

PSU is 850w


----------



## Maiky

im also in









750w PSU and currently pulling 388 at the wall ..

193%


----------



## jellyfish420

i wanna join the club. mine came out to 368w i have hx750. so i'm at 203%


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I can't believe I haven't joined sooner

my system came out at 416W and I have this 750w psu, percentage == 180%


----------



## G2O415

Not sure if having a PSU that is not currently in use at all is overkill lol. Have a Seasonic X850 just waiting to be used, as I slowly buy parts for my build.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Add me.
217% according to the eXtreme Power supply calculator.
I'm using the AX860 btw.


----------



## ahnafakeef

ahnafakeef - 1000/411*100= 243 - 243%


----------



## MrSharkington

How have I not discovered this club. My PSU is 650W and came out at 356w with my percentage at 183%

forgot to mention im using a Silverstone Strider 650W Gold ST65F-G


----------



## ZombieJon

PSU - Corsair HX850v2

Minimum - 290W

850/290*100 = 293.1%


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Okay, so apparently I'm using about 355W with "regular desktop motherboard" selected, and I have a 950W power supply, so I do 950/355 = 2.67 x 100 = 267%

***When I use the "high end desktop motherboard" option, I use 379W, so 950/379 = 2.50 x 100 = 250%***

Question: How do I officially join this club?

EDIT:

Shoot, I used the recommended PSU wattage number, not minimum. and with a high end motherboard, I still only sit at 329W, which means I guess I can't join this club...


----------



## HPE1000

750w psu, 301 minimum with the pages recommended 90% usage.

249%


----------



## xyexz

HPE1000, I swear I'm not following you around OCN









750w Corsair AX-750

CPU @ 4.5GHz = 319 minimum = 235.10971786833855799373040752351%

NO CPU OC = 288 minimum = 260.41666666666666666666666666667%


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> *HPE1000, I swear I'm not following you around OCN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750w Corsair AX-750
> 
> CPU @ 4.5GHz = 319 minimum = 235.10971786833855799373040752351%
> 
> NO CPU OC = 288 minimum = 260.41666666666666666666666666667%


----------



## longroadtrip

750w PSU/448w minimum

167%


----------



## HPE1000

It would appear us itx folks love us some overkill psus


----------



## purekhaos

I severely overestimated my power usage.



AX 1200. I am a bit too lazy to open my case, so here is my newegg order/



That would be.... 50% usage or 200% overkill. Also, that number is a tad high as I added too many fans. One high performance 120 fan, 3 low RPM 120s and a single Led 140


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purekhaos*
> 
> I severely overestimated my power usage.
> 
> 
> 
> AX 1200. I am a bit too lazy to open my case, so here is my newegg order/
> 
> 
> 
> That would be.... 50% usage or 200% overkill. Also, that number is a tad high as I added too many fans. One high performance 120 fan, 3 low RPM 120s and a single Led 140


You even overestimated your own overestimated as you picked high end motherboard and thats not what your motherboard is


----------



## fateswarm

The "logical people" club more likely. I'm being attacked all over the forum that getting a 850 for 2 X 770 is an overkill. Then you go to realhardtechx.com and it explicitly states that the suggested VA is 850. And then it's not even that. I mean, why would anyone in their right mind get what they "just" need. It sounds like a suicide mission:

1. You may overclock once in a while, if at least only for a laugh, it will crap out if it's just adequate. It won't even be able to do proper TESTING since say that you're testing the upper limits of what you can achieve, even if you know it might not be the operational state. Well, if you "just" got what you need - or even 10-20% - above, you're screwing it up.

2. Random surges of an extremely rare nature may occur. The world rarely works in absolutes and Engineering often works with probabilities of stability that are never near 1. So, even if you have 1 over 1000 probability to have a deficiency at a certain point in a whole day, do the math about what it means in the duration of a few years. Then people complain there were problems rarely once a year. Well, fatigue is also a factor, but if you get just what you need or barely below it you are reaching those problems more easily.

I wouldn't go lower than +40% what I need. And even that might be extremely close to causing serious issues since if you're assuming an unoverclocked system and then you start experimenting, even for the upper limits for testing, good luck.


----------



## purekhaos

To be fair, I originally bought a Z87X OC-Force, but after RMA'ing two of them, bought this board. Also, the submission guide instructs to use "High End Desktop"


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purekhaos*
> 
> To be fair, I originally bought a Z87X OC-Force, but after RMA'ing two of them, bought this board. Also, the submission guide instructs to use "High End Desktop"


Well thats wrong then as high end motherboard means boards like the EVGA SR-X

Anyway what does it matter you went way overkill


----------



## revro

please add me. my psu is akasa venom power 1000w and my psu calc minimum wattage ([email protected]+gb gtx780oc) is 412W = 242,718%

thank you
revro


----------



## Hurikane71

I'm In. 210% for me.


----------



## Synnymyn

Synnymyn - 156% overkill

PSU is a 1050w, minimum for our system is 409w


----------



## Strata

650W/261W min = 249.04%...maybe itll change once I get an H100i and a GTX770...


----------



## Norse

I'd like to join but A) the power calculator doesn't have my CPU and B) Nothing even similar to it unless i select 12 core not 16, in which it thinks my PC would use 573 watts but it ACTUALLY uses 400 give or take according to the wattage meter i have


----------



## fragamemnon

Up to 850W supplied here, but...











Can has in?


----------



## Memir0

Swiftys super pc has a esstimated watteg of about 1300W, he's got 2 gold certified 1500w powersuplys


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memir0*
> 
> Swiftys super pc has a esstimated watteg of about 1300W, he's got 2 gold certified 1500w powersuplys


Sure hope it was not EVGA NEX1500 watts units


----------



## Kurio

I have a HX 1050. So, what's up guys, anyone beefing around?


----------



## GingertronMk1

AX760i here, so that's 400%


----------



## Fizzle22

Corsair HX1050. 1050/434 * 100 = 242%


----------



## Fulvin

I'm just shy of 160%. 500/320=156%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The "logical people" club more likely. I'm being attacked all over the forum that getting a 850 for 2 X 770 is an overkill. Then you go to realhardtechx.com and it explicitly states that the suggested VA is 850. And then it's not even that. I mean, why would anyone in their right mind get what they "just" need. It sounds like a suicide mission


You should get a kill a watt and see for your self.

Most recommendations are always very conservative because they're based on the fact that most psu's out there are not designed to run at full steam, unlike the enthusiast grade psu's you see used here.

Running a quality psu at it's rated wattage is not unhealthy by any means.


----------



## p3lim

368W minimum, I've got a AX1200, so that is 326%.


----------



## Egami

SilverStone's 1200W Strider Gold here. With minimum wattage of 391 that makes 307%, uh, over power.


----------



## benjamen50

Antec 750W. Calculation: 750 / 462 * 100 = 162%


----------



## ChronoBodi

i only suck up like 680 watts with efficiency accounted for on a AX1200i

Yea, this isn't really a club, too many people are going to join this


----------



## benjamen50

Whenever I build a computer, I take into consideration of how many watts it would use max. then add 100-200 Watts over that, to ensure long-term durability and whether I would upgrade the parts in it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Whenever I build a computer, I take into consideration of how many watts it would use max. then add 100-200 Watts over that, to ensure long-term durability and whether I would upgrade the parts in it.


Do you know that if buy a proper platform like a Seasonic KM3 (or so) or a Gxxx or even a Rosewill Capstone they are very durable even running on it's limits?
And do you know that a OC'd 780 and a 3770k will be fine on a 650W and that's with over provisioning already. By 100W


----------



## alawadhi3000

PSU - CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gold 1200W

Minimum - 398W

(1200/398)*100 = 301.5%.


----------



## benjamen50

Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W is this a reliable and good PSU in terms of Quality and using for overclocking such as my rigs for example in the sig?


----------



## error0909

Minimum PSU Wattage:275 W
Recommended
PSU Wattage: *325W

..surely that cant be right?!

defo not to downsize from my HX 1000W


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W is this a reliable and good PSU in terms of Quality and using for overclocking such as my rigs for example in the sig?


If Jonny likes it, it's flying colors.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=182


----------



## error0909

What harm can an 'overkill' PSU do??


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error0909*
> 
> What harm can an 'overkill' PSU do??


None.







Only probably higher power bills ... maybe.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error0909*
> 
> What harm can an 'overkill' PSU do??


You get lower efficiency which means more power is wasted and is turned into heat

So you are making your PSU hotter and spending more money on that heat


----------



## Kyle1519

Corsair AX1200

1200/568= 211%









Doesn't take into account my GPU overclock but still overkill


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I think I'll have to rescind my membership - I'm now at 686W recommended out of my AX850.

not that this bothers me


----------



## BFFigjam

Whoop! I'm in







1000wpsu, 456w min

1000/456 * 100 = 219%


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Build your sig rig out! what's in there?


----------



## BFFigjam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Build your sig rig out! what's in there?


Good ol' i7 920
Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME
Patriot Sector 7 Viper II 24gb (6x4gb)
Cooler Master V10
Asus GTX670 DC2
Corsair Force 3 SSD
Seagate barracuda 2tb
Antec TruePower Quattro 1000w
all housed in a slightly modified Antec Skeleton

and my monitors are 3x dell 2208wf 22in running in surround with my Asus VK266H running along side

Peripherals:
Saitek Cyborg V7 Keyboard
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 7 mouse
Razer Megalodon 7.1 headset
Razer Goliathus Speed Edition mouse pad

Dont have any pics on me, i'm on my laptop but i can post some when i get home.

Hope i didn't miss anything


----------



## incog

I qualify!

Corsair GS600, 600W.

Minimum PSU wattage is 367.

I have 163% overkill.

I have a 4670 non-K and a 7970.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFFigjam*
> 
> Good ol' i7 920
> Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME
> Patriot Sector 7 Viper II 24gb (6x4gb)
> Cooler Master V10
> Asus GTX670 DC2
> Corsair Force 3 SSD
> Seagate barracuda 2tb
> Antec TruePower Quattro 1000w
> all housed in a slightly modified Antec Skeleton
> 
> and my monitors are 3x dell 2208wf 22in running in surround with my Asus VK266H running along side
> 
> Peripherals:
> Saitek Cyborg V7 Keyboard
> Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 7 mouse
> Razer Megalodon 7.1 headset
> Razer Goliathus Speed Edition mouse pad
> 
> Dont have any pics on me, i'm on my laptop but i can post some when i get home.
> 
> Hope i didn't miss anything


lol I think you qualify!


----------



## kpforce1

Um, i totally thought this club was something different lol. My Force1 rig is 1420W on the eXtreme PSU calculator... overclocking the cards would put me somewhere in the 1600W range







. I have 3000 Watts of power (two ST1500 Watt PSUs) in this rig and I don't qualify for the club... lol thats crazy


----------



## sciencegey

I'm in!
AX760 with 442W of power draw (with my second card on).
That's 172%


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Um, i totally thought this club was something different lol. My Force1 rig is 1420W on the eXtreme PSU calculator... overclocking the cards would put me somewhere in the 1600W range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have 3000 Watts of power (two ST1500 Watt PSUs) in this rig and I don't qualify for the club... lol thats crazy


LOL you used the eXtreme PSU calculator the wrong way or messed up

Even 1000 watts is more then enough

You are more then 300% overkill


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL you used the eXtreme PSU calculator the wrong way or messed up
> 
> Even 1000 watts is more then enough
> 
> You are more then 300% overkill


3 Highly OC'd titans and 2 Highly OC'd 6-core Xeons isn't enough to break 1000W? Hm, k.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL you used the eXtreme PSU calculator the wrong way or messed up
> 
> Even 1000 watts is more then enough
> 
> You are more then 300% overkill


1000w won't be enough for 2 Titans pulling 600w a piece. I'm running 2 on skyn3t rev. 2 Bios and a 4930k, my 1300w can barely keep up. 3 Heavily OC Titans with modded bios will def not run on 1000w.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 3 Highly OC'd titans and 2 Highly OC'd 6-core Xeons isn't enough to break 1000W? Hm, k.


I only saw one Titan

Why not list them all under one graphics and not make 3


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I only saw one Titan
> 
> Why not list them all under one graphics and not make 3


lol true.... I'll have to fix that. But I think with modded BIOS's on the three Titans, one 670 for the front touchscreen, and two x5679's running a high overclock ~4.8GHz along with the two pumps and all of the other goodies I have going in it.... the two PSUs will be in their higher efficiency ranges







. I just can't wait to FOLD BABY! YEAH!


----------



## necromancer31

LMAO yup, I'm in.
Necromancer31 - 188.4%

750/398*100=188% stock
750/526*100=142%(Max possible OC'd)


----------



## davcc22

im n got 325 watts to spare wait one second they will be taken by mid next year second 7870 i hope


----------



## Socks keep you warm

LOL so 502W for my system.

1300/502Wx100= 258.96% Stock

I'm in?


----------



## respartan

238%


----------



## rcoolb2002

I fit in!

EVGA 1300G2

Currently 1300/361 = 360%

Soon to be 1300/580 = 224% w/ x-fire 7970s


----------



## francisw19

Count my HTPC in! I had an old Corsair HX620W kicking around doing nothing. So I figured I'll put in my HTPC build until I find a better home for it (which I still haven't done).

- i3 2120
- Asus P8H67-M Evo
- 2x 2GB Ripjaws
- OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
- LG BD-ROM
- 2x 120mm fans

The PSU calculator recommends 157 Watts minimum. That puts me at 395% overkill!


----------



## Legonut

I went overkill when I sold my 780s.
PSU: 850w
Wattage: 428w
Probably even less because this 4820k is rated at 130w but it only breaks 100w at 4.6GHz









199% (but really should be 221%)


----------



## raistlinx37

850/633 = 1.34 * 100 = 134%


----------



## u3b3rg33k

y'all are doing it wrong. 633W draw from an 850W PSU is 40% extra, not 134% extra.

with that math, 500W/500W = 1.00 *100 =100%


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL you used the eXtreme PSU calculator the wrong way or messed up
> 
> Even 1000 watts is more then enough
> 
> You are more then 300% overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Highly OC'd titans and 2 Highly OC'd 6-core Xeons isn't enough to break 1000W? Hm, k.
Click to expand...

uh, yeah it is, it would kill a 1000w cpu


----------



## Gereti

allright, so becose i havent able to fit my 6970 on my computer, i use 6990 card with 1300W psu power (550W+750W psu's)
got 207,667731629393 with my prosents


go away ad's, i'm not going to buy new psu!









am i able to join









Edit: when i get my 6970 back on my pc, my prosent's lower to 162.5







(800W minium)


----------



## Shadowline2553

Gonna hafta leave those club today, getting my 2nd GTX780. Which should push me closer to my AX860i PSU's standard operating output.


----------



## 50shadesofray

How are you guys calculating your power consumption?
Im running
i7 950 oc'ed to 4.2 @ 1.28v
780ti
1 HDD
1 SDD
6 fans (af 4 led, 2 sp120)
cooler master v1000 power supply, it is indefinitly overkill


----------



## 5prout

You can use this website to calculate the power usage: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> You can use this website to calculate the power usage: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


Almost everyone dont know how to use it the right way so its useless if you dont know how to use it

Also i know its not right even if you enter everything properly it tends to give you higher then what you really use


----------



## 50shadesofray

so im assuming that in reality i am consuming around 500W under load


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> so im assuming that in reality i am consuming around 500W under load


Depends if you mean gaming load or 100% load of your hardware

The two are nowhere near the same thing

If you mean gaming load then it probably around 400 watts


----------



## 50shadesofray

full load, everything @ 100 %


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> full load, everything @ 100 %


Somewhere around what you said

Give or take a llttle either way


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

219% Overkill! TX750 on Sniper. LOL!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Could someone link me a device to measure watts pulled from the wall by my system? Thanks.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Could someone link me a device to measure watts pulled from the wall by my system? Thanks.


You'd use something like this, mate; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CO_dwb707bwCFcZZ7AodQgsAsg&Item=N82E16882715001&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Home+Gadgets-_-N82E16882715001&[email protected]:20140228034618:s


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> You'd use something like this, mate; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CO_dwb707bwCFcZZ7AodQgsAsg&Item=N82E16882715001&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Home+Gadgets-_-N82E16882715001&[email protected]:20140228034618:s


Thanks, +1


----------



## Psybadek

Yeah the math is backwards, you divide your watt usage by how many watts your PSU is, like I use 547 watts under load and I have a 750w PSU

So 547/750 = .729

.729*100 = 72.9 = 73%

Which means I use 73% of my PSU at peak meaning I have 27% to spare. Far from overkill


----------



## Psybadek

Double post. sorry


----------



## Psybadek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> 219% Overkill! TX750 on Sniper. LOL!


How many watts are you using under load? That doesn't seem likely.


----------



## jagz

My FSP AU1000-PRO is no longer overkill, now have 3 7970's under water hashing away. (Yes I'm aware I'm still only using some ~885w from the PSU itself)



I really like this new power meter. Rosewill RHSP-13001 Electricity Load Meter It's a surge protector as well.


----------



## HunnoPT

Minimum PSU Wattage: 246 W








System PSU :NOX kRIPTON 900W 80+ Bronze









365%


----------



## djthrottleboi

in djthrottleboi-203% 1300/638


----------



## DaveLT

Yup ... 1200W. Calculated 354W in the calculator 1200/354 = 338%
(Do take note: My 280x is a tahiti XTL not a XT2 so it pulls far less than 225W)


----------



## megahmad

My usage is about 340w max and my PSU is 1050w









308%


----------



## djthrottleboi

its been 3 going on 4 days i dont think he logs that much anymore.


----------



## 21276

344W recommended, I have a TX750W. 750W / 344W = 218%. I'm still toying with the idea of picking up another 7870 Myst and two matching monitors for my existing LG 24MP55. As stated in the first post, will that ever happen? I have no idea...but the idea and possibility is there!


----------



## electronicmaji

I don't know what to do I have this brand new V700 sitting in a box coming back after the previous Cooler Master Silent Pro M700 ended up killing a bunch of parts on a Computer I've pretty much abandoned hope of every dealing with again and my new system is really undepowered to say the least with just a 7850 on it and a SSD and Hard Drive plus a simple i5-4670k but It seems to fulfill my needs more than sufficiently. The thing probably does not pull more than 300 watts. The 7850 sips electricity. Sips it. And I have some cheap ass little $10 600 watt thing in it from Cooler Master that will probably end up dying in 6 months despite having good reviews across the board on Newegg.

Anyways the damn v700 weights a ton and it's utterly massive. It's definitely 2 to 3x the PSU I actually bought in terms of value and much bigger and heavier. And I'm wondering whether i'm destined to use it because reselling it and shipping it would cost a literal fortune, or trying to actually sell it and move to something in a price range that's about half of what the v700 costs (I would never spend nearly $200 on a PSU, That's how much I spend on Graphics card routinely when I got the 8800GT at launch and then when I upgrade to a GTX 470 a few months after it was launched too) or what.

I always pride myself in paying the least I could possibly pay for computer hardware. And never ever buying if prices are above the record low.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electronicmaji*
> 
> I don't know what to do I have this brand new V700 sitting in a box coming back after the previous Cooler Master Silent Pro M700 ended up killing a bunch of parts on a Computer I've pretty much abandoned hope of every dealing with again and my new system is really undepowered to say the least with just a 7850 on it and a SSD and Hard Drive plus a simple i5-4670k but It seems to fulfill my needs more than sufficiently. The thing probably does not pull more than 300 watts. The 7850 sips electricity. Sips it. And I have some cheap ass little $10 600 watt thing in it from Cooler Master that will probably end up dying in 6 months despite having good reviews across the board on Newegg.
> 
> Anyways the damn v700 weights a ton and it's utterly massive. It's definitely 2 to 3x the PSU I actually bought in terms of value and much bigger and heavier. And I'm wondering whether i'm destined to use it because reselling it and shipping it would cost a literal fortune, or trying to actually sell it and move to something in a price range that's about half of what the v700 costs (I would never spend nearly $200 on a PSU, That's how much I spend on Graphics card routinely when I got the 8800GT at launch and then when I upgrade to a GTX 470 a few months after it was launched too) or what.
> 
> I always pride myself in paying the least I could possibly pay for computer hardware. And never ever buying if prices are above the record low.


The psu is one of the items you never skimp on. sometimes you have to pay a little more but you cant just grab anything on it or you will find yourself minus $400 in parts and another psu. You may have to spend around 100 but thats only if you are oc'ing. if not get a 450w or a 500w and your good.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electronicmaji*
> 
> I don't know what to do I have this brand new V700 sitting in a box coming back after the previous Cooler Master Silent Pro M700 ended up killing a bunch of parts on a Computer I've pretty much abandoned hope of every dealing with again and my new system is really undepowered to say the least with just a 7850 on it and a SSD and Hard Drive plus a simple i5-4670k but It seems to fulfill my needs more than sufficiently. The thing probably does not pull more than 300 watts. The 7850 sips electricity. Sips it. And I have some cheap ass little $10 600 watt thing in it from Cooler Master that will probably end up dying in 6 months despite having good reviews across the board on Newegg.
> 
> Anyways the damn v700 weights a ton and it's utterly massive. It's definitely 2 to 3x the PSU I actually bought in terms of value and much bigger and heavier. And I'm wondering whether i'm destined to use it because reselling it and shipping it would cost a literal fortune, or trying to actually sell it and move to something in a price range that's about half of what the v700 costs (I would never spend nearly $200 on a PSU, That's how much I spend on Graphics card routinely when I got the 8800GT at launch and then when I upgrade to a GTX 470 a few months after it was launched too) or what.
> 
> I always pride myself in paying the least I could possibly pay for computer hardware. And never ever buying if prices are above the record low.


The last time I had a 7850 it's very power efficient. Power sipping? Not really. Thing is though the V700 is the best PSU in the market/price bracket and HALF of what it costs usually gets you an mediocre PSU. And no a V700 is normal sized.


----------



## VSG

Can I join?











I have a Corsair ax1200i + EVGA 1300G2 for a 309% power supply. Although once those GPUs are overvolted and overclocked, it goes down big time.


----------



## gagarin77

Corsair AX860
860/234W -> 367%

Minimum PSU Wattage becomes 364W after cpu OC, still an overkill PSU. Currently it is @stock because I'm in a process of making water cooling loop.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Corsair ax1200i + EVGA 1300G2 for a 309% power supply. Although once those GPUs are overvolted and overclocked, it goes down big time.


Edit: Now have a 1600G2, 1300G2, 750G2 and won a 1200P2. So that's pretty much 639% overkill based on the calculator.


----------



## bhav

Can I please join and get this thing in my sig???










1300 / 693 x 100 = 187%


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Edit: Now have a 1600G2, 1300G2, 750G2 and won a 1200P2. So that's pretty much 639% overkill based on the calculator.


And you run all those PSUs at once with your overkill machine?









Is it something like, 1 PSU for every graphic card? lol

---

JackCY - 197%

4690K overclocked + 280x cca 431W max running with EVGA 850 G2.


----------



## mAs81

Well,here's mine







:



I have a Coolermaster V850 and no overclocks(for now)

162,5%


----------



## Thready

Well I have an Antec 500W on my dad's PC. He has a dual core AMD APU and he only uses his PC for Internet, online banking, and the family's finances in Excel.

I built him a PC and I trust Antec as a brand (even though I know brand doesn't mean much with PSUs) but I've used only Antec since I started building and they've all worked great for me. And I got him 500W because I might put in a graphics card for my nephew for running small games.

But for right now, 500W is total overkill.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Well I have an Antec 500W on my dad's PC but he has a dual core AMD APU and he only uses his PC for Internet, online banking, and the family's finances in Excel.
> 
> I built him a PC and I trust Antec as a brand (even though I know brand doesn't mean much with PSUs) but I've used only Antec since I started building and they've all worked great for me. And I got him 500W because I might put in a graphics card for my nephew for running small games.
> 
> But for right now, 500W is total overkill.


a gtx 750ti or 750 will do the trick and keep power consumption down and those cards oc amazingly well.


----------



## Klocek001

Klocek001 - 223% if using minimum, 186% if recommended

850W XFX on just a 2500k and 290 with only one HDD


----------



## RedGreenGeek

RedGreenGeek - 225%


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> a gtx 750ti or 750 will do the trick and keep power consumption down and those cards oc amazingly well.


Well I might not even spend that much. I was thinking of a R7 250. My dad's monitor's a 720p VGA connected monitor so I think a GTX 750 would be too much. My nephew likes RTS games for the most part.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

EVGA 1300W G2

Minimum system wattage: 249W.

Overkill factor: 522%


----------



## Alex132

Do I count?


----------



## dixson01974

Well it says I need 352 watts for my sig rig.
So it is this.
900/352= 2.56 * 100 = 256%


----------



## Alex132

Hmmm, 850/571*100 = 148.86%

And that's not including an overclock on my GPU


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> a gtx 750ti or 750 will do the trick and keep power consumption down and those cards oc amazingly well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I might not even spend that much. I was thinking of a R7 250. My dad's monitor's a 720p VGA connected monitor so I think a GTX 750 would be too much. My nephew likes RTS games for the most part.
Click to expand...

oh thats perfect lolz


----------



## bilbs84

I always thought mine might be overkill, but had never bothered to check it out, RM850, minimum wattage required, 420, so 202% overkill







(And to think, I have been looking at if I needed to upgrade to a 1200, or even a second PSU...)


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> I always thought mine might be overkill, but had never bothered to check it out, RM850, minimum wattage required, 420, so 202% overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And to think, I have been looking at if I needed to upgrade to a 1200, or even a second PSU...)


That would actually be 100% overkill, since the 100% you need doesn't count towards "over"kill - just normal kill.


----------



## bilbs84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> That would actually be 100% overkill, since the 100% you need doesn't count towards "over"kill - just normal kill.


Thats a great point there, didn't consider that. However, at the end of the day, it doesnt matter if it's "over"kill, or just kill, killings killing


----------



## jodybdesigns

Corsair HX1050

1050/527 = 199.240 * 100 = 199% overkill goodness

yaaay


----------



## fewtcher

Seasonic SS-1250XM2 Aaand minimum wattage is 322W by my usual system, but currently I'm running on integrated graphics since I gave my videocard to a friend for a couple of weeks... So right *now* it's 177W







706% lmao








Anyway the usual is 388%, so I guess I should be going by that, right?







I don't think the current one counts








PS: I got this PSU for like $145 and I'm from Europe







Was going to get an 850W Bronze for $130 otherwise.


----------



## Magus2727

I get 552W when I enter EVERYTHING (HDD's, Optical, TV Tuner, Cooler, GPU, Fans, USB, Fan Controller, from card reader... etc.) we are suppose to do full Everything right?

if that's the case I am 1200/552 = 2.1739* 100 - 217.4%

Magus2727 - 217.4%


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727*
> 
> I get 552W when I enter EVERYTHING (HDD's, Optical, TV Tuner, Cooler, GPU, Fans, USB, Fan Controller, from card reader... etc.) we are suppose to do full Everything right?
> 
> if that's the case I am 1200/552 = 2.1739* 100 - 217.4%
> 
> Magus2727 - 217.4%


http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator

Everyone else in this club should read that thread and redo theirs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magus2727*
> 
> I get 552W when I enter EVERYTHING (HDD's, Optical, TV Tuner, Cooler, GPU, Fans, USB, Fan Controller, from card reader... etc.) we are suppose to do full Everything right?
> 
> if that's the case I am 1200/552 = 2.1739* 100 - 217.4%
> 
> Magus2727 - 217.4%
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator
> 
> Everyone else in this club should read that thread and redo theirs.
Click to expand...

funnily i did it that way. and still came out at 900w and some numbers but my kingpin pushes higher than the ratings it gives for a 780ti


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> funnily i did it that way. and still came out at 900w and some numbers but my kingpin pushes higher than the ratings it gives for a 780ti


The EVGA KingPin cards are an exception as they are crazy power hogs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> funnily i did it that way. and still came out at 900w and some numbers but my kingpin pushes higher than the ratings it gives for a 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA KingPin cards are an exception as they are crazy power hogs.
Click to expand...

Definitely true. Think i actually pushed the psu to the max as 900 and some number wats and the way they count the 780ti is probably 300w-400 yet the kingpin will pull 600w. and with all my components i think i was pulling 1200w-1300w as that value had the cpu at 1.42v yet said only 139w and thats not accurate at all.


----------



## Magus2727

So even though the first post says to do 90% and your link says to do 80%


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727*
> 
> So even though the first post says to do 90% and your link says to do 80%


just use the measurement from your meter. it's way more accurate and valuable than that old site.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

499 Minimum, So if I am correct.

1000/499 is 2.004 x 100 = 200.4 %

The Cautious One


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I can't believe I haven't joined sooner
> 
> my system came out at 416W and I have this 750w psu, percentage == 180%


Unfortunately I cannot fix this percentage as the system is no longer in my hands... but on my current machine... wow...

It came out at 372W and a different 750w psu, percentage is approx. 202% doing the rounding.

following shilka's guidelines ofc.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727*
> 
> So even though the first post says to do 90% and your link says to do 80%


Unless you are a bitcoin miner or a folder your system wont hit 90% load and TDP.
80-85% max and often its not even that high.

But as said get a kill a watt and get a much better measurement.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> just use the measurement from your meter. it's way more accurate and valuable than that old site.


Under what load conditions? I don't think I have anything that can load all 4 HDDs, 2 optics, and such. What benchmaekig software should be ran to load the Cpu or GPU? Idle I am 214 watts from the wall...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727*
> 
> Under what load conditions? I don't think I have anything that can load all 4 HDDs, 2 optics, and such. What benchmaekig software should be ran to load the Cpu or GPU? Idle I am 214 watts from the wall...


Remember to take the efficiency of your PSU at ilde off the 214 watt.


----------



## djthrottleboi

yeah my system isn't like it was when i entered the club so its no longer overkill and in fact dying slowly


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727*
> 
> Under what load conditions? I don't think I have anything that can load all 4 HDDs, 2 optics, and such. What benchmaekig software should be ran to load the Cpu or GPU? Idle I am 214 watts from the wall...


aida64 can load all those (not sure about optical drives as I haven't even used one in years). although it's not free. maybe occt or a combination of cinebench and heaven or valley.


----------



## Magus2727

I can run Prime95 and FurMark to load down the CPU and GPU. the HDD's and memory are a different story. but sounds like I am taking this way to far.

So I guess I would be the following 214 x 0.80 = 171 actual draw from PSU. 1200 watt PSU / 171 watt draw = 701% over kill if I am using idle speeds.

fully loading GPU @ 100% with FurMark = 480 x 0.80 = 384 watts actual draw from PSU. 1200 watt PSU / 384 watt draw = 312.5% over kill....

either way I am part of the club right


----------



## GeneO

Maybe 400W pushing everything I would guess. CPU,GPU and RAM are all overclocked. The calculator says 408 minimum. I got an x850 gold because it was on sale at a really good price and cheaper than the x650 at the time. And I never did that SLI. LOL.

850/408= 208%

.


----------



## S02

System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: High End - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket LGA 1156
CPU: Intel Core i5-760 2800 MHz Lynnfield
Overclocked: 4000 MHz, 1.23 V
CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP

RAM: 4 Modules DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 1GB

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY

Regular SATA: 1 HDD
Green SATA: 1 HDD

DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive: 1 Drive

USB: 4 Devices

Fans
Regular: 5 Fans 120mm; 1 Fan 140mm;

Keyboard and mouse: Yes

System Load: 90 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 408 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 458 Watts

I added some extra usb devices. I have an Antec 750w. 750/408 = 184%

I have c states enabled, cpu runs at 1.8ghz a lot, gpu is barely ever 90%+(mostly running at 50mhz, occasionally on 450mhz, and at max 810mhz, these are auto-idle states, which lower voltages too)
My fans are not high power, and I have only 1 7200 rpm, sometimes I need to fix peoples drives or so.
I usually run my keyboard(ps/2), mouse and tablet on usb, and on occasion a usb stick or a gamepad-style controller.


----------



## Whisenhunter

So, uh, yeah... 229% Overkill on my system lol

System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: High End - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket AM3+
CPU: AMD FX-8350 4000 MHz Vishera
CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP
RAM: 4 Modules DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
Regular SATA: 1 HDD
Flash SSD: 1 Drive
DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive: 1 Drive
PCI-e x4 Card: 1 Card
PCI-e x8 Card: 1 Card
USB: 1 Device
Fans Regular: 7 Fans 140mm;
Keyboard and mouse: Yes
System Load: 90 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 523 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 573 Watts

The only USB devices connected to my system are my keyboard and mouse.

I have recently install a Corsair AX1200i PSU in my system to replace my 8 year old Antec EarthWatts that finally died. I went with this PSU for future upgrades.

1200 Watts / 523 Watts = 229% - Can I join the club?


----------



## S02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whisenhunter*
> 
> So, uh, yeah... 229% Overkill on my system lol
> 
> System Type: 1 physical CPU
> Motherboard: High End - Desktop
> CPU Socket: Socket AM3+
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 4000 MHz Vishera
> CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP
> RAM: 4 Modules DDR3 SDRAM
> Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
> Regular SATA: 1 HDD
> Flash SSD: 1 Drive
> DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive: 1 Drive
> PCI-e x4 Card: 1 Card
> PCI-e x8 Card: 1 Card
> USB: 1 Device
> Fans Regular: 7 Fans 140mm;
> Keyboard and mouse: Yes
> System Load: 90 %
> 
> Minimum PSU Wattage: 523 Watts
> Recommended Wattage: 573 Watts
> 
> The only USB devices connected to my system are my keyboard and mouse.
> 
> I have recently install a Corsair AX1200i PSU in my system to replace my 8 year old Antec EarthWatts that finally died. I went with this PSU for future upgrades.
> 
> 1200 Watts / 523 Watts = 229% - Can I join the club?


Nice, a good and strong psu makes things run good and last long =P


----------



## shilka

S02 and Whisenhunter both of you are doing it wrong
http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator


----------



## S02

System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: Regular - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket LGA 1156
CPU: Intel Core i5-760 2800 MHz Lynnfield
Overclocked: 4000 MHz, 1.23 V
CPU Utilization (TDP): 80% TDP

RAM: 4 Modules DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 1GB

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY

Regular SATA: 1 HDD

DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive: 1 Drive

USB: 1 Device

Fans
Regular: 5 Fans 120mm; 1 Fan 140mm;

Keyboard and mouse: Yes

System Load: 80 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 326 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 376 Watts

750/376 = 199%

Well I was just using absolute worst case scenario.


----------



## Whisenhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> S02 and Whisenhunter both of you are doing it wrong
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator


My apologies. I have corrected the calculation as per the guide - I still have High End Desktop selected for my motherboard as I have a Crosshair IV extreme with the most up-to-date BIOS to support the FX-8350 I am running.

After analyzing system logs I also found that I barely push my system now as I have not gamed on it in a long time and simply use it for music and managing my home Data Center. Please see my corrected calculation below:

System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: High End - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket AM3+
CPU: AMD FX-8350 4000 MHz Vishera
CPU Utilization (TDP): 65% TDP
RAM: 4 Modules DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY
Regular SATA: 1 HDD
Flash SSD: 1 Drive
DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive: 1 Drive
PCI-e x4 Card: 1 Card
PCI-e x8 Card: 1 Card
Fans - Regular: 7 Fans 140mm;
Keyboard and mouse: Yes
System Load: 65 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 356 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 406 Watts

My system load is normally around 30% until I start working on my servers then it'll cap out around 50% - 65%.

So 1200/406 = 296% (Actual is 295.5665 so I rounded up)


----------



## TTheuns

I'd like to join

TTheuns - 268%
EVGA SuperNOVA 1300G2, OuterVisions calculations have a minimum of 485Watt

EDIT
Using Shilka's guidelines:
308%
EVGA SuperNOVA 1300G2, OuterVisions calculations have a minimum of 422 Watt


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I'd like to join
> 
> TTheuns - 268%
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1300G2, OuterVisions calculations have a minimum of 485Watt


If you have not seen already.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator


----------



## Alex132

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: Regular - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket LGA 1155
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3300 MHz Sandy Bridge
Overclocked: 4700 MHz, 1.43 V
CPU Utilization (TDP): 80% TDP

RAM: 4 Modules DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690

Regular SATA: 2 HDDs
Green SATA: 2 HDDs

Flash SSD: 2 Drives
PCI-e x4 Card: 1 Card

USB: 3 Devices

Fan Controller: Yes

Fans
Regular: 3 Fans 120mm;
Regular: 2 Fans 140mm;

Water Pump: Swiftech MCP 655

Keyboard and mouse: Yes

System Load: 75 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 454 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 504 Watts


So assuming ~500w. Would OC'ing my GPU from 915Mhz core / 1502 Mhz mem / 0.987v 100% power draw stock to 1195 core / 1535 mem / 1.087v 135% power draw get me around ~600w?


----------



## moustang

I'm sad. I cannot join this club because the required calculator doesn't have any way to calculate the 3 AIOs that I use. They don't include the Corsair H110 nor do they include the NZXT X41 of which I have two, nor do they allow you to select 3 AIOs at once.

But then again I may not have been able to join anyways. Based on my own calculations I have a max wattage use of near 700W and an 850W psu, so I'm only around 120% anyways. Not really "overkill" is it?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you have not seen already.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator


I have seen it actually, but assumed I'd use it the way the original posts states to use it. Will recalculate using your guidelines.


----------



## S02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm sad. I cannot join this club because the required calculator doesn't have any way to calculate the 3 AIOs that I use. They don't include the Corsair H110 nor do they include the NZXT X41 of which I have two, nor do they allow you to select 3 AIOs at once.
> 
> But then again I may not have been able to join anyways. Based on my own calculations I have a max wattage use of near 700W and an 850W psu, so I'm only around 120% anyways. Not really "overkill" is it?


Haha well no idea what you're running there, is she cool and pretty silent while being clocked beatifully? =P


----------



## fragamemnon

I can't be a part of this anymore...









In fact, I can barely fit in my PSU after a magic-wizard-man super inefficient top overclock.


----------



## ErrorFile

I already knew I bought a overkill PSU, even my 400W SuperFlower would have had some extra power. But in case if I buy another GTX 980, then it's good to have some extra power.

Minimum PSU Wattage: 360 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 410 W

I have a 750 W PSU, so it's 208 %.


----------



## Yuniver

SeaSonic SSR-650RM *650W*

Minimum PSU Wattage: *465 W*

650/465 = *1.397*

1.397 x 100 = *139.78%*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> SeaSonic SSR-650RM *650W*
> 
> Minimum PSU Wattage: *465 W*
> 
> 650/465 = *1.397*
> 
> 1.397 x 100 = *139.78%*


You sure you did it the correct way?
The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator


----------



## Wirerat

750/326= 2.30*100= 230% overkill.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You sure you did it the correct way?
> The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator


I'm not sure I get you. I'm functioning with little to no sleep and not sure what I did wrong here.

I calculated it again using system load at 80% and got a lesser value than before so.

Minimum PSU Wattage: 393w
Recommended PSU Wattaged: 443w


----------



## Makki

Stock:
Minimum PSU Wattage: 338 W
Recommended: 388 W

CPU OC'd:
Minimum PSU Wattage: 369 W
Recommended: 419 W

650/338 = 1,923 x 100 = 192%
650/369 = 1,761 x 100 = 176%

I'll sli this in few years i said (2012), no sli though


----------



## SiberianGhost

Better to have plenty









Intel G3258 @ 4.5Ghz 1.24v
Sapphire vapor-x R9 270x stock
Crucial Ballistix Elite stock

Corsair CX750M = 750w

Minimum PSU Wattage: 303w

750/303 = 2.47 * 100 = 248%

lol


----------



## GeneO

From the slowdown of this thread, looks like this is becoming a dying art.


----------



## Xaltar

Haha, awesome club

Minimum PSU Wattage: 263W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 313W

Zalman ZM-700LE 700W

700/263 * 100 = 266%

Why? Because it was on sale for less than the 400W version of the same PSU


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Minimum PSU Wattage: 390W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 440W

SeaSonic X-850 Gold

850/390 * 100 = 217%


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Hmm according to the calculator my system needs 424watts
> 
> I have an 850 watt psu
> 
> so a nice solid 200% for me.


Two years later, and I'm now ordering a new powersupply. SIX YEARS with my old thermaltake power supply and it has now degraded so far it can't even handle a system that requires UNDER 250w (with a HD7750, and underclocking/volting my 940be). It probably only runs at 200w or less because i'm using the onboard video. System will HARDLOCK (screen shuts off, computer crashes, occasionally powers down completely)

so now I'm putting in a corsair cx600m, which puts me at 316w, or 189%







once I put my clocks back to where they should be and drop in my overclocked HD7850


----------



## KingT

I recently upgraded my SS 850W Evo to CM V1200 Platinum.

System under gaming load pulls 400W from the wall, that's ~ 370W from the PSU itself.

I would say pretty good overkill for a V1200?

CHEERS..


----------



## MattyMatt

860W Seasonic Platinum currently powering a 3770K and a 6850. 300W , max, probably less.


----------



## DashLambda

DashLambda - 215.05%


----------



## Sovereign

Sovereign - 176.39% (1300w PSU, 737w on the calculator)


----------



## Redzo

If you used the new eXtremeOuterVision calculator (With the new layout), it's pretty much trash and inaccurate.

This thread needs a new calculating system, other than the was-good-turned-trash eXtremeOuterVision (It calculated ~700W for my system, which is waaaaaaaay off).


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redzo*
> 
> If you used the new eXtremeOuterVision calculator (With the new layout), it's pretty much trash and inaccurate.
> 
> This thread needs a new calculating system, other than the was-good-turned-trash eXtremeOuterVision (It calculated ~700W for my system, which is waaaaaaaay off).


Just don't add your overclocks in the tool.


----------



## M11C

LOOOL, i can definitly feel at home here xD

(493/1200)*100= 243.4%

M11C - 243.4%


----------



## tinmann

I'm in, 1200/729×100=164%

Seasonic 1200w platinum


----------

